# Baby Tans



## woahlookitsme

I am enjoying the benefits of all the babies. They are so adorable and already showing themselves like a tan should  Hopefully the brindling will calm itself when they molt the baby coats. 
Enjoy the pictures. I went kind of crazy lol

Born May 1st. I believe it's one boy and three girls
































Born June 1st. I think it's two boys and one girl.


----------



## mewlingcricket

THEY ARE SOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## whaleyk98

What a gorgeous breed! ADORABLE!


----------



## Myia09

Absolutley gorgeous!


----------



## Daenerys

OH MY GOD! Cuteness overload!!!


----------



## myheart

Oh!!! I need a baby!!!!! Look at the baby doing a periscope!! Way too cute!!

myheart


----------



## Tessie

*Myia09 wrote: *


> Absolutley gorgeous!



That was my first thought *GORGEOUS :great:*

At what age can you sex babies?


----------



## Icarus

Oh my god I love tans  Definite favorite next to Harlequin!


----------



## woahlookitsme

*Tessie wrote: *


> *Myia09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutley gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was my first thought *GORGEOUS :great:*
> 
> At what age can you sex babies?
Click to expand...

It really comes with practice. I can usually guess right at about 3 weeks. But the younger ones are about 2 and I'm pretty sure of the sexes. I guess we'll find out though 

Thank you for the compliments. I'm expecting alot out of these bunnies. Of the first litter Mom won Best of Breed in Youth at the ARBA Convention this past year and the Dad just won Best In Show 1st runner up and multiple Best of Breeds. As of the second litter, both parents have awesome pedigrees and have done well at the shows. I can't wait to show all the juniors.


----------



## Tessie

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> *Tessie wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Myia09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutley gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was my first thought *GORGEOUS :great:*
> 
> At what age can you sex babies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really comes with practice. I can usually guess right at about 3 weeks. But the younger ones are about 2 and I'm pretty sure of the sexes. I guess we'll find out though
> 
> Thank you for the compliments. I'm expecting alot out of these bunnies. Of the first litter Mom won Best of Breed in Youth at the ARBA Convention this past year and the Dad just won Best In Show 1st runner up and multiple Best of Breeds. As of the second litter, both parents have awesome pedigrees and have done well at the shows. I can't wait to show all the juniors.
Click to expand...

Thank you, and I want to add wishing all yourrabbits win. Keep updates and pictures


----------



## wooly_queen

Aw. They are way cute.


----------



## naturestee

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Myheart just told me about these babies and I had to look! I wish I had more space! I have a Tan and she is the most snuggly, darling thing ever!


----------



## tonyshuman

I love the periscoping one too--his ears and feet are just too big for his body!


----------



## timbaland

Fantastic color and they look so sleek too! <3 Great litters!


----------



## Jessyka

Everything everyone else said. That color is so amazing! I want all of them!


----------



## woahlookitsme

First time on the table. 
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/msLah9R7u3g&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

oops. lol.
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/nF5pksmSFoQ&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Mom is gunna show em how its done.
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/jd9wk5ShKjY&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## tonyshuman

When you show them, do you have them run down the table like that? Maybe to see the way they move, like in dog shows?

cute btw


----------



## polly

Really nice to see baby tans. I always admire them at shows as they are so striking  good luck with them


----------



## woahlookitsme

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> When you show them, do you have them run down the table like that? Maybe to see the way they move, like in dog shows?
> 
> cute btw


Yea that's how they are shown. They're known as a running breed like english spots and checkerd giants. Its in the standard. Theyre supposed to have fluid movements and grace as they run across the table. The babies aren't to that point like mom is but we're working on it so they'll be ready for their first show in sept.


----------



## woahlookitsme

oh and they aren't supposed to jump off the table like in the second video lol


----------



## tonyshuman

Oh cool, thanks!


----------



## woahlookitsme

UPDATE:

Beyonces litter is now 5months old and have tattoos in their ears so we know which is which lol.
EXCEPT in these pictures. I cannot tell the difference between them and im sure i got the two girls mixed up but here they are

Heres the boy. Name: Flash











And the girls. Dont know which one is which now. lol 
Names: Violet and NutterButter

I think this is Violet










And I think this is Nutter










Now for Candis litter. Not very good pictures like the above. Im going to take better ones later. Age is now 4 months

Name: Star










I dont know which one this is. I didnt keep track im sorry. But its a nice picture/pose





Name: Juliet. Shes getting real good about running down the table










Either Juliet or Sophie





Ah they are growing up so fast. Ill be sure to make updated pictures with the right names next time lol. But first show for them is on Friday I cant wait!!

Thanks for looking


----------



## Kadish Tolesa

My goodness....Beautiful !!!! I'm not familiar with Tans, but those are gorgeous.


----------



## okiron

AH!!!! *in love* My love is completely torn between tans and thriantas. I'll probably end up with both haha.


----------



## lelanatty

They are so beautiful! Can I have one?  lol my mother would kill me.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you they are truly remarkable
haha most of the babies will be for sale at the show


----------



## lelanatty

woahlookitsme wrote:


> Thank you they are truly remarkable
> haha most of the babies will be for sale at the show



Hmm...


----------



## Jaded

*lelanatty wrote: *


> woahlookitsme wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you they are truly remarkable
> haha most of the babies will be for sale at the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...
Click to expand...

Lelas getting ideas now lol...


----------



## Nancy McClelland

simply gorgeous.


----------



## Suz

My favorite breed!!!!!! (also Flemish Giants )

You have absolutely gorgeous Tans! Thank you for sharing the wonderful pictures!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Wow they are so cute!! 
Have they gone to their first show yet? 

Emily


----------



## Elf Mommy

Never saw such gorgeous photos of Tans before....they are definitely added to my list!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits

Absolutely beautiful =)


----------



## Jaded

So that's how you show your tans over there, intrestin!!!


----------



## woahlookitsme

*BlueCamasRabbitry wrote: *


> Wow they are so cute!!
> Have they gone to their first show yet?
> 
> Emily


First show is a triple show this friday and saturday. I might scratch them from the third show. I dont want to get them too stressed for the first time But we'll see how they do.

Thank you so much for all the comments. This breed has truly stolen my heart. I love hearing the comments so keep em coming  lol I wish i had other people to give me judgement as far as comments on strong and weak points but Its hard for a running breed unless i do video. Dont get me wrong marking count too But it would be interesting to hear other opinions. 

LOL @ T.A yep thats pretty much how we do that over hea


----------



## woahlookitsme

Update on the little buggers. And pictures from the show, Another one this weekend will post how they do probably on this topic.

I will say that Flash and Sophia will be for sale at the show, if any texans are interested. Star may be possibly and most likely for sale. NutterButter will be also, however, she will not be able to breed with flash because he is her brother. I would like to sell to an incoming exhibitor but they can be used as pets and be a fine addition to any home.

Enough talking here are the pictures.

Flash the little Buck
he was sleeping at the show










This is Sophia the little Doe





Being curious





It was a lazy day after moving into a new home










Violet at the show





The new house





This is monster, my herd buck (flash and nutters daddy) he was posing like a Netherland Dwarf lol





Frenchy. My moms Himilayan Due for babies in 3weeks 





Candi. The newest Chocolate (Star and sophias momma)










Video of shooting star running
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/9l50lZFNU0g&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Blaze_Amita

they are sooo cute! it's a shame they grew up soo fastly.


----------



## SugarTree

Ooohhh....I want a Tan. Yours are gorgeous! My husband is just going to have to deal with it.


----------



## Momto3boys

Wow those are some gorgeous babies!

I don't think I've ever seen Tans before, I think I drooled a little :heartbeat:


----------



## Maple Front Rabbitry

awww, they're sooo cute


----------



## butsy

I WANT ONEEEE . cutiesss


----------



## missyscove

Wow! They really are gorgeous! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## winandpenny

These are so beautiful! I am fairly new to rabbits, so this breed is astonishing. So beautiful! I love the build, the color and the movement they have! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## woahlookitsme

I have decided to make this my baby tan picture overload thread lol. I posted these before in another but this is where ill postany futurepictures of babies

heres the most recent of the Beyonce x Chevy babies. almost at five weeks.

momma and baby







'whats that over theree?!'






munch munch munch











so many babies! 




\

stretchhh


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY

woahlookitsme STAR is doing good here in Gatesville TX and I am still needing a breeding pair of tans from you...............TOBY


----------



## woahlookitsme

lol Great to hear Toby! And i will be taking these babies to Crosby with me. It looks like four does and a buck. Ill continue to update their pictures by the week. 

I was expecting another litter from my chocolate but she had one DOA. We are going to try her one more time. I will be looking around for some does too and if I talk to anyone in our area ill ask for you also as a pair if you wanted a doe from this litter.

Almost forgot. I also have Violet. She will be for sale at the houston livestock show


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY

I will call u k


----------



## mistyjr

oh my.! They are the cutest things ever.


----------



## woahlookitsme

New pictures! Gosh i love capturing these guys they're so adorable. Got some action and posing shots. Enjoy 
Chevy x Beyonces Litter. I think its now 3 girls and 2 boys










no one was sitting in the chair and no tans were harmed in the making of these photos lol















The breeder i bought the dam from LOVES the kit on the right. 





When the babies would run they would run real fast and low to the ground i think this is what this photo was of










Bunny Tail 

























some have really fat tummies lol




















I LOVE THIS PICTURE


----------



## ChocolateBunny

cute! I'v never seen tan's before. They are very neat looking!


----------



## nochoramet

soooo cute! They're just beautiful! I hope one day I can own one, they are fantastic!


----------



## Bluesmaven

They are gorgeous!


----------



## lyndor

They're soooo beautiful... ruduced me to a pile of soppy mess..


----------



## Tobi

They are too cute! I love Tans they have very nice coloring!


----------



## Toastasaraus

Nice rear ends on those! Lots of Tans tend to be heavy in the rear, good job breeding it out


----------



## Yield

They are so frickin cute! I wish you lived in Michigan =( lol!
I had a dream the other night that I adopted a Tan. XD <3


----------



## woahlookitsme

*Toastasaraus wrote: *


> Nice rear ends on those! Lots of Tans tend to be heavy in the rear, good job breeding it out


Lol thank you  Some of them are deceiving with their big bellies 

Thank you with everyones replies   I love this breed

Some GOOD NEWS  At least two of the babies are over two pounds as of yesterday soo those will be going to the Crosby show with me Im so excited but now i have to torture them with tattoos oh poor babies but they'll be fine when its over lol


----------



## lelanatty

How did those babies do at Crosby?


----------



## woahlookitsme

neither beat the seniors. of course not theyre only 2lbs lol but got good comments. AND They ran on the table like pros  I was so proud. I showed diesel to Cheryl Blackman and she loved his type and told me i was on the right path. Im excited to take all of them to fort worth next week


----------



## missmerlin2010

Oh my gosh! I have never seen tans before, but I LOVE THEM!!! I NEED TO GET ONE!! :bunnyheart


----------



## lelanatty

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> neither beat the seniors. of course not theyre only 2lbs lol but got good comments. AND They ran on the table like pros  I was so proud. I showed diesel to Cheryl Blackman and she loved his type and told me i was on the right path. Im excited to take all of them to fort worth next week


That's awesome!Good luck to your babies at the next show too!


----------



## woahlookitsme

I haven't really kept up with this thread but I am about to have alot of tan babies so I wanted to keep track of them on here.

This is Percival's DANA and Owen's Chevy Silverado's litter at 2mos old.

Junior Chocolate Doe






Junior Chocolate Buck






Widow Haven's Beyonce and Owen's Chevy Silverado's litter at 4mos old
2 born - One buck and One doe. Doe has been sold
BCG - No official name yet





Widow Haven's Serena and Kelly/Wampner's SeaWolf's litter
7 born - 6 blues and one black
Owen's Whiskey - This is the last Blue doe that I am thinking I am going to keep @ 4mos old





Upcoming Litters
Widow Haven's Beyonce and Kelly/Wampner's SeaWolf
Widow Haven's Serena and Bird/Flynn's Sinatra - Positive on palpation 4/28


----------



## saidinjester

So cute! I want one!!


----------



## Jaded

Cute :inlove:


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you  i cant wait to see what i get in my next litters


----------



## wendymac

They are adorable! Do you practice their running at home, or just at the shows? When is your next litter due?


----------



## woahlookitsme

The blue board is actually in our backyard and is about 12ft long. I practice running usually when they hit three months and then they are off to their first show. By five months Old all of my babies know how to run  

May 12th will be 28 days !!


----------



## DharmaBuns

Wow! I am loving these babies! They are so beautiful! I raise Tans too!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you! You should make your own picture thread too!! I would love to see your tans!


----------



## Samara

Tans are so cool. I hear they're full of personality too!


----------



## woahlookitsme

They definitely are! They make for fun pets that will keep you laughing if you can sacrifice some cuddle time for binkys and racing. They Usually calm down by 2 years and become well behaved buns that enjoy more cuddles.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Holy Moly!!! BCG wont best of breed for both shows and 2nd runner up for BEst In Show for show A with cheryl blackman!!!! We are waiting on show B with Scott Wiebensohn!!!!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Nothing for the second show but instead the english spot won 1st runner up! Great day for running breeds! Ill post the pictures later


----------



## MagPie

Ooooh Tan babies! I wish there was a tan breeder near me.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Well theres a breeder in socal named sarah carden with widow haven rabbitry. She is from yucaipa but im sure she would know if there were tan breeders closer to you


----------



## MagPie

Yeah I'll check that out  8+ hours one way is too far to drive for a rabbit. Tans really are pretty.


----------



## woahlookitsme

They are but i would recommend reading up on the tan breed. They arent big snugglers and have a higher activity level than most rabbits. I love this article about tans 

http://www.blueribbonrabbitry.com/aboutourtans.htm


----------



## woahlookitsme

Okay Here are some pictures 

The new babies. Their color is hilarious but hopefully they will molt out soon

The doe





The buck






someone is going to be a big chewer lol











Owen's Zulu is currently looking for a pet home if anyone knows of anything






My moms polish won best opposite of breed at the TRBA state show






Owen's BCG and his wins





Me and BCG






Me the judge (Cheryl Blackman) and BCG






Oh and a cute picture of a tan. I'm not sure who this is but i found it in my moms computer lol


----------



## MagPie

I don't mind the not snuggly bunny. Harvey is not a snuggler and I love it when he does his crazy bunny antics when he's not being a lazy bum. Besides I have two cats that like to smother me as is. I'll definitely read that article tho 

Zulu is beautiful bunny as they all are


----------



## 4kr

Congrats Sarah!! Way to go!


----------



## kuniklos

So lovely! How do you keep yourself from just making a big bunny pile and giving them group hugs? I love the fair chocolate colors of your chocolate tans. I think the General may have gone dark chocolate on me over the last two years. 

I request bunnies in hats photos! I need to remake the General's admiral hat and get a picture with him in it. Obviously this is a goofy phase. 

Also, I think Violet have such a sweet nose. It's so broad and kissable!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you! 

Lol the chocolate color is so bad on those guys it makes me laugh everytime! They should turn out as dark as their noses 

Ha hat pictures ive wanted to take cute pictures of my babies i just dont have a great camera. Professional photos might be in order lol


----------



## kuniklos

I still think it's a lovely shade! And yes, I think the bunnies need a little pro-model time.


----------



## melbaby80

They really are something to look at, remind me of a chocolate candy Easter bunny.


----------



## majorv

Thank you 
My newest litter:
Bird/Flynn's Sinatra X Widow Haven's Serena
Born: 5/14/12
Head Count: 4 Blacks and 1 Chocolate


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Omgosh they are so beautiful! How on earth can you tell them apart? They are like a group twins to me but they are defintely so cute!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Lol sometimes i cant tell them apart and have to wait until i can tattoo them
Thank you


----------



## MagPie

X3 Oh my are they cute. I love their little hairless bun tails.


----------



## woahlookitsme

haha not so hairless anymore 
Now 13 days old






We had a show this past weekend and here are the results
Judges - Tans
Show A (Jacinta Taulbee) Show B (Cheryl Blackman) Show C (Allen Mesick)

Owen's Whiskey - Blue Jr. Doe
Show A - BOV
Show B - BOSV
Show C - 1st junior but nothing higher

Owen's BCG now named Gunner - Black Jr. Buck
Show A - BOV
Show B - BOV, BOB
Show C - 2nd out of 4






Owen's DC2 maybe named Yukon - Chocolate Jr. Doe
Show A - BOSV
Show B - BOSV
Show C - BOSV, BOSB

funny pose:





good pose:





Owen's DC3 now named Tahoe - Chocolate Jr. Buck
Show A - BOV, BOB
Show B - BOV
Show C - BOV, BOB


----------



## ZRabbits

Wow, how fast they grow. Babies are so sweet. Love the different colors in the litter.

Also Congratulations on the Successful Show. Your winners are gorgeous! Just love your Tans. They are definitely an awesome breed. 

Thanks so much for sharing!

K


----------



## Bonnie Lee

Cuteeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## wendymac

Congrats on your shows! The babies are so darn cute! I might have to come and "borrow" one of your mom's Polish. I want one, and can't find any around here. The tans that I've seen at the shows here are wired. They remind me of a little greyhound...on speed. LOL


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Wowzerz! Too cute!  *Adds Tan to list of to-get bunnies.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Heres the newest litter of five from Serena and Sinatra Aka Monster. 
So far Im not too impressed with their coats. I hope its only the weather lately because they look scraggly lol

Black Jr Doe










Chocolate Jr Doe










The boys wouldnt even pose at all. . .Need to get better pictures but it was too hot to then. Only pic I got


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws

Gorgeous!

How do you get a bun to pose?

Ive tried with Oreo and she just hops off.. Bugsy always has a scared look on him lol


----------



## woahlookitsme

These guys are allowed to run along the table to be judged and pose at their free will. The girls were more willing than the boys. Maybe next time.


----------



## DharmaBuns

I'm in love! Tans are just the best rabbits


----------



## Samara

:thumbup


----------



## woahlookitsme

DharmaBuns wrote:


> I'm in love! Tans are just the best rabbits



Yay Im glad you checked up on the thread. Ill be posting more pics as I can get them. Ive been working and going to school so by the time I can get pics it's dark already. Ill try to get pics of the boys. Im not seeing anything that you might be interested in for this litter at least not yet.


----------



## woahlookitsme

YAY! We've got Momma Moostaches!! Well at least one

Beyonce and her stache















Whiskey said its too hot


----------



## woahlookitsme

Yay! Whiskey is nesting too!


----------



## bunnychild

I always thought tans were a beautiful breed.


----------



## DharmaBuns

How exciting!! Hopefully they'll deliver some beautiful healthy kits!


----------



## MLS

Gorgeous rabbits! I love that you're keeping the thread updated, I can't get enough of your tans and the babies are to die for. They're one of the breeds that I really hope to own in the future. I do have a question though, I've read Blue Ribbon Rabbitry's section on how tans are never "mismarked" but that their markings vary in quality. Could you post some pictures of tans with very good markings vs. more pet-quality markings? I'm just curious what the difference/important parts of the markings are.


----------



## DharmaBuns

*MLS wrote: *


> Gorgeous rabbits! I love that you're keeping the thread updated, I can't get enough of your tans and the babies are to die for. They're one of the breeds that I really hope to own in the future. I do have a question though, I've read Blue Ribbon Rabbitry's section on how tans are never "mismarked" but that their markings vary in quality. Could you post some pictures of tans with very good markings vs. more pet-quality markings? I'm just curious what the difference/important parts of the markings are.


Sometimes the line of demarcation can be very low and doesn't show off enough up the sides with nice brindling. Also, they are supposed to have complete eye cricles and they can be missing or incomplete. Then there is the actual Tan factor which can be quite uneven underneath or, more commonly, fades when it gets to the tail and groin area. 

I have a picture of a buck that I just LOVE but he's got a really low line of demarcation. It does get lower as they get older I've been told. Let me see if I can find a good picture of him! Tans are so wonderful


----------



## wendymac

I just love watching the does build their nests. It's neat to watch how they pick up the hay so that's it all straight and in a neat bundle...and how much they can fit into their mouths.

I can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## woahlookitsme

MLS wrote:


> Gorgeous rabbits! I love that you're keeping the thread updated, I can't get enough of your tans and the babies are to die for. They're one of the breeds that I really hope to own in the future. I do have a question though, I've read Blue Ribbon Rabbitry's section on how tans are never "mismarked" but that their markings vary in quality. Could you post some pictures of tans with very good markings vs. more pet-quality markings? I'm just curious what the difference/important parts of the markings are.



Thank you  and Pretty much what Elizabeth said. I haven't focused too much on markings but more on Tan Factor and Type. Judges love a rabbit that loves to show. It allows for an easier judging and a great site to see. I have a picture of a low demark but the rabbit is also molting in the pic I have so its hard to differentiate between demark and dead fur. This is true about the demarcation line though. It is almost desirable to have a junior with a high demark and wide chest because as they grow their skin fits their body better and it all evens out in the end. I believe the SOP for the Tan says to not fault a junior for having a wide chest if Im not mistaken.

Me either wendy! No babies yet hopefully tonight! Beyonce is always a 31 dayer


----------



## DharmaBuns

*woahlookitsme wrote:*


> Thank you  and Pretty much what Elizabeth said. I haven't focused too much on markings but more on Tan Factor and Type. Judges love a rabbit that loves to show. It allows for an easier judging and a great site to see. I have a picture of a low demark but the rabbit is also molting in the pic I have so its hard to differentiate between demark and dead fur. This is true about the demarcation line though. It is almost desirable to have a junior with a high demark and wide chest because as they grow their skin fits their body better and it all evens out in the end. I believe the SOP for the Tan says to not fault a junior for having a wide chest if Im not mistaken.
> 
> Me either wendy! No babies yet hopefully tonight! Beyonce is always a 31 dayer


Sometimes you can almost set your watch to a doe! 

Even the most gorgeous Tan in the world will do poorly on the table and at shows if they don't know how to properly strut their stuff! I have seen some really great tans army-crawl down the table and did not place nearly as high as they would have if they had run down the table like they should.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Yay beyonce had 1 blue i think and whiskey had 2 blues. Pics will come later


----------



## majorv

Here are the newest babies! They're 4 days old...







Above are Whiskey's two blues.







Above is Beyonce's one little black. I thought it was a blue at first...I must be getting color blind, lol!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thanks mom


----------



## DharmaBuns

Love Love Love!!!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Okay so heres an update

Beyonces little baby passed away. I believe he had hydrocephalus but think he died because of the heat also. The day before he was drooling and just laying pretty lethargic. Im not sure if mom had fed him but the next day he was stiff. He almost made it to 3wks RIP little one Here are some pics if anyone else comes across this and cant find answers











On a happier note Whiskeys babies are alive and well. here are some pics from today. They are now 3 weeks old.


























And my older convention babies finally got names and tattoos today  They are now 3months old. Their papa is named Sinatra so I went on the mob side of Sinatra's Life and the two girls are named after his two daughters

Owen's Nancy. Black Doe





Owen's Tina. Chocolate Jr Doe






Owen's Luciano. Black Buck






Owen's Castello. Black Jr. Buck






Owen's Willie Moretti






A funny picture of Owen's Tahoe


----------



## wendymac

Sorry to hear about the little one.  The remaining babies are cute, cute, cute!!! I really love Castello. What, pray tell, is Owen doing? He looks like he's imitating a dog going to the bathroom. LOL


----------



## DharmaBuns

Awww I'm so sorry to hear about Beyonce's baby  

You need to send all of those babies to Michigan right this second!!!!  I'm in love!


----------



## woahlookitsme

LOL Wendy I have no clue what he was doing I was laughing after I caught that picture!

It was sad to see hers go. Now I am contemplating if I should linebreed her son back to her to get a replacement doe out of her before she finishes having babies or rebreed to seawolf. I think Ill do her son first just in case and then seawolf again. Hopefully healthy babies from her. She will be pushing 4yrs.

Lol Elizabeth! I cant wait to get videos of them running the tables for you. I am really thinking Luciano has the typeyness that you are looking for and I think Im falling in love with Costello. I also caught tattoo pictures for you and am putting them up rightt abouttt now


----------



## ldoerr

I think that I have met you (or at least seen you) before. Crosby is one of the only shows that I go to. (that and HLSR). I did not go this year though. Your babies are really cute!!!!!!!! I think that my mom MIGHT have done the cards for the Tans at Crosby in 2011.


----------



## woahlookitsme

We were there but i dont remember who took comments. If you have been by the Tans judging then you have most likely seen me there  I hang out with Kathy Hillery who now shows Woolys and used to raise dwarfs. She also shows flemish and cals sometimes. 

Thank you they can be little buggers sometimes lol


----------



## ldoerr

I normally hang out with Becky and Ginny Vickers. They show Mini Rex, Californians, English Spots and Polish. I have herd of someone named Kathy but I do not know if it was the same person. I am horible with names and faces.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Since my mom shows polish we do know Ginny and have spoken to her before about them. Maybe we will see you at the next Houston show


----------



## DharmaBuns

They are just all so beautiful  Love your Tans!


----------



## KittyKatMe

So cute! Love them!


----------



## ldoerr

I do not show anymore. I did go to HLSR this year just for the day of youth show with Ginny. That was when I talked to her about getting Shiny Things back. If I go next year we might have to meat up


----------



## woahlookitsme

Here are some updated videos of the buns that will compete at the 2012 American Rabbit Breeders Association Convention in Wichita, KS 

Owen's Gunner - Black Senior Buck will be 10 mos old at convention
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/1m4m7yj6vio&list=UU1WQq0h1z3gGIzW8iFX0xrg&index=5&feature=plcp&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Owen's Whiskey - Blue Senior Doe and her 2 blue jr doe babies - Whiskey will be 10 mos old also and They will be 3 mos old
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/CVKndG6Ises&feature=BFa&list=UU1WQq0h1z3gGIzW8iFX0xrg&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Owen's Yukon - Chocolate Senior Doe will be 8 mos for show
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/M41qjPdNHBw&list=UU1WQq0h1z3gGIzW8iFX0xrg&index=3&feature=plcp&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Owen's Tahoe - Chocolate Senior Buck will be 8 mos old for show
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/unulQqBtTk8&list=UU1WQq0h1z3gGIzW8iFX0xrg&index=4&feature=plcp&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Owen's Willie Moretti - Black Jr Buck will be 5 mos old at show time
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/104rEUq34T8&list=UU1WQq0h1z3gGIzW8iFX0xrg&index=2&feature=plcp&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Owen's Costello - Black Jr Buck will be 5 mos old at show time
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/EK7Batj-_rw&list=UU1WQq0h1z3gGIzW8iFX0xrg&index=1&feature=plcp&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Owen's Luciano - Black Jr Buck will be 5 mos old at show time
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/B1NoKCdrMIM&list=UU1WQq0h1z3gGIzW8iFX0xrg&index=9&feature=plcp&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Owen's Nancy - Black Jr Doe will be 5 mos old at show time
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/OLttQdrVjWQ&list=UU1WQq0h1z3gGIzW8iFX0xrg&index=8&feature=plcp&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Owen's Tina - Chocolate Jr Doe will be 5 mos old at show time
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/riBbRULh0fk&list=UU1WQq0h1z3gGIzW8iFX0xrg&index=7&feature=plcp&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## majorv

Whiskey still looks good, even after having a litter! At first, I thought I liked Nancy more, but after looking at Tina again I think I like them both. Of the junior boys I like how Luciano runs high off the board.


----------



## wendymac

They're all awesome! I love the baby that fell off. And if Costello shows up missing at Convention, do NOT look for my buddy. He won't have him for me...nope, no way. *evil laugh*


----------



## woahlookitsme

Update on the herd:

Bred on October 5, 2012
Owen's Gunner X Widow Haven's Beyonce




X





Bred on October 14, 2012
Bird/Flynn's Sinatra X Percival's DANA



X


----------



## Missy

I just love love love your babies! they are sooo adorable!


----------



## woahlookitsme

They are pretty adorable  but a lot if work lol


----------



## KittyKatMe

CUTE!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you Kat! Well Beyonce did not take. I was so hopeful because she actually pulled alot of fur. No babies as of day 33 so I just rebred her and gave her a talk. I really hope I can get a daughter to replace her. I will not give up on her just yet. I'm worried to see how long we will be able to keep her after she is retired. I want her to forever have a spot in our rabbitry but I know cage space is everything. She is one of the best does I have ever had and I hope she can stay. We shall see in a month and I am crossing my fingers for her. 

On a happier note Dana is nesting! I am so excited to see what she has. I palpated her and felt more than 2 babies and mom said she has been ravenous so we shall see. Here is a picture lol at her molting





Some changes in the rabbitry: Monster will be finding a new home in Michigan with a friend of mine. He hasn't impressed me with any of his babies and Dana is the last doe I have to breed him to. I will miss my monster but he will have a good life where he is going 

This is my new herd buck Jack. He was a last minute decision at convention after I figured that Monster wasn't working in my herd and I'm excited to see what he produces. Now to find who to breed to him first lol He is not a big poser but I caught a couple of okay shots


----------



## ldoerr

Sorry that she did not take. I hope that Jack does good for you  When you get babies please post pictures!!!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Gunners professional picture finally came in and man does he look good in it! He isnt posed as alert or up as I would have liked but his belly looks like its on fire! lol which is a good thing 






Andddd DANA gave birth to only two lol my hand decieved me. One black and one chocolate. I'm super curious to see how these guys grow up. Here they are


----------



## ldoerr

Aww very cute and gunner looks great


----------



## Hyatt101

Aww!! LOVE!


----------



## DharmaBuns

Yay Gunner!!!! 

Awww those two little kits are precious!  I hope they grow up to be beautiful!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Here are some updated pics 

the tans  they should be opening their eyes soon and Beyonce and a polish should be due in another week










my moms single polish baby. Its a girl  2 weeks old


----------



## Imbrium

2 weeks old?? that bunny's as big as mine were at 7-8 weeks!


----------



## woahlookitsme

LOL I know!!! I told her she should have moved her in with my 2baby tans because she was a singleton but she said eve was such a good mom. YEA obviously Hahaha well it won't be the first polish that has gone overweight

I am absolutely loving the short ears and head on this one I just hope they stay !


----------



## Jaded

I want one D;
Cute btw


----------



## ldoerr

That can not be a 2 week old polish. It looks like it is nearly the size they are when they are adults. That is crazy! All the babies are cute though.


----------



## woahlookitsme

lol she was born November 5th. I think the picture makes her look bigger haha She weighs 7.8 oz

Here are some more pictures of her lol I am absolutely in love with her ears!


----------



## JBun

She's adorable!!! But I don't know, 7 oz. at 2 weeks. I have an 8 wk. old dwarf hotot that's only 12 oz. 

She's an only baby, right? Just too much of mommy's yummy milk all to herself


----------



## majorv

She'll be 3 weeks on Monday and she is the only one in the litter. She's finally starting to jump out of the nestbox so hopefully with the additional activity her weight gain will slow down...


----------



## woahlookitsme

The tan babies are now 6weeks old and cute as can be  Sorry so blurry I tried to catch mom grooming them





















Moms newest polish babies  They fit in the palm of my hand! Squee!!





the little black girl


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits

Dog bowl.  We have a few of those here too! LOL Such cute babies.


----------



## KittyKatMe

Aww!!! The broken Polish baby is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## wendymac

Love them!! I'll take the little Tan getting the bath by Mom. They are adorable!!!


----------



## ldoerr

They are cute


----------



## Blaze_Amita

I know I still have a lot more research to do, but I'm actually looking at picking up another breed- but it's got to be a smaller breed- what can you tell me about Tans? They're just sooo sweet looking!!!! I guess I've got a lot of research still to do but insite from someone that already raises them is great!


----------



## BinkyBunny

wowza!!! Gorgeous babies!


----------



## woahlookitsme

I love them. If you want a chill rabbit like Dutch then pick polish or something like that instead. Tans have a lot of life and rarely have pet quality babies. They are an active rabbit who can easily be free fed without worry for a lot of weight gain. They are a small rabbit that weight 4-5 lbs. I keep my does with babies in a 24x30 (those are the smaller ones), bigger ones are 24x36 and my bucks and growing ones are in the 24x30s. They need to be ran when they are young so they can build their confidence on the table for shows and I show as soon as they hit 2lbs which is about 3mos. Lol I don't know what else to say about them

Thank you everyone they are super adorable!

Lol Julie yep ceramic dog bowls can be super cheap so we get me when we can! 

And Haha Wendy she might be for sale I'm not sure yet


----------



## kmaben

You gotta watch them little black ones. S'all I'm sayin.


----------



## Blaze_Amita

OH I'm hoping to get something that isn't quite so chill!! I used to have english spots but they were just so big!
I'm going to try to find a local breeder come spring and check them out! They are definently on the radar


----------



## woahlookitsme

Yay I'm so excited you are looking to get into them! Tan nationals are in Kentucky in April too!! Me and my mom are going because polish are also having theirs at the same time!! You should check it out and one of these two babies will possibly be for sale. I also just literally had three babies born from Serena about an hour ago. She is acting super stressed so she might have more later and the babies were pretty cold so I didn't want to mess with them but ill check on them when I'm done at work. I see one black and possibly two blues so we shall see!


----------



## Blaze_Amita

woahlookitsme said:


> Yay I'm so excited you are looking to get into them! Tan nationals are in Kentucky in April too!! Me and my mom are going because polish are also having theirs at the same time!! You should check it out and one of these two babies will possibly be for sale. I also just literally had three babies born from Serena about an hour ago. She is acting super stressed so she might have more later and the babies were pretty cold so I didn't want to mess with them but ill check on them when I'm done at work. I see one black and possibly two blues so we shall see!


 
Would that be the KY Cup in Lousiville?? Oh Yes! I'll be there with Dutch for sure! I'm thinking a Trio to start, 1 black and 1 blue at least! hehehe. I'll be checking out the local scene in march at Xenia and Piketon Ohio shows. I'll be keeping up and watching these little ones grow! 
Time to start putting the stuff aside for them- and making them a little running table!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Yay! They're super easy to make I just took s


----------



## woahlookitsme

The babies passed 30 minutes ago. They got too cold . . .  

But yay running boards are super easy to make just wood and cover it with indoor/outdoor carpet and voila. Pretty simple

Now to go rebreed Serena. . . :/


----------



## Imbrium

oh, no! poor babies


----------



## majorv

It was tough to stop trying to revive them. They should've been fine covered in the nestbox...we had no problems before. I think it was the location of the cage and the cold south wind, which isn't normal around here. Hubby and I had them on a heating pad and used warm water. We tried massaging them and even tried doing kit CPR (not the mouth part). One moved slightly and took a last breath, and then nothing else.:tears2:


----------



## fuzz16

You make me want a tan more now...saw one at a show a couple months ago, it was a lilac and i just fell for it lol. but the things i hear about how fragile they are turn me off


----------



## ldoerr

Sorry you lost the litter


----------



## woahlookitsme

I'm sorry too :/ ill probably rebreed mom in a couple of days. Today is 14 days with beyonce. I've always been bad at palpating her so I might try but with no luck probably we will see. 

And actually we've noticed they are a really hardy breed that can live in most weather conditions without any real affect to them. The only thing you have to watch is them pulling on the wire and breaking teeth. Out of the four years we have had them we've only had one that broke her leg in her cage. I think that's a downfall for them is their on edge or active nature is that they can scare and injure themselves. They are really striking aren't they


----------



## fuzz16

They are like the magestic greyhounds of the rabbit world


----------



## woahlookitsme

No pics of tans but these polish are the cutest!! Both are boys which mom isn't very happy about. 











This one is the most skittish if you can't tell by the I'm going to have a heart attack look LOL










The tan babies are going to their first show today and tomorrow so ill try to post pics of course


----------



## missyscove

They sure are cute! I've always adopted adults but love seeing pictures of other people's babies. I imagine that black Polish is what Watson would have looked like when he was a baby.


----------



## Imbrium

awh, look at those wittle faces!!


----------



## ldoerr

SOOOO cute  The black one in the second picture has a grumpy look on his face  Good luck at the show.


----------



## Blaze_Amita

Yes Good luck at the show, and really? they break teeth that easily? I'm worried about the break-ability of them.


----------



## Bunnie

I love the Tans. At the shows do people sell rabbits also? I have had a hard time finding "different" breeds around here like tans. They are so pretty!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Well i think the teeth thing goes with any rabbit that chews on the cage wire. We saw an english spot do it at a show once also. If they are chewing on the wire the thing I dont do is push on their noses. Tans hate that and it startles every tan i own which can cause them to jerk back and hurt themselves (this is how I saw a tan break a tooth because the comment taker did it. . .). I'm not sure if they break easier than any other breed but Belgian hares are the ones I've heard are much more fragile. Like I said in 4 years of raising them we only had one that broke her leg because she got spooked. 

People do sell rabbits for pretty cheap at shows but also it depends on your area. Some breeds are more rare than others but tans are becoming more popular now. Most breeds for sale are mini rex, hollands, and netherland dwarfs but if you see a breeder with a breed you like talk to them and see if they have anything they could sell at home or get a card and contact them at a later time. I love getting people into my breed and Im sure others feel the same way!


----------



## BinkyBunny

MY HEART EXPLODES FROM THE CUTENESS EVERYTIME I LOOK AT THIS THREAD!!! How do you let them go!?


----------



## woahlookitsme

LOL it can be pretty hard but we know we dont have room for everyone
I have some pics from the past show Here they are I dont remember who is who but you can see the ear tattoos in the polish ears. EPA is the small baby from earlier and SEA is my moms older black baby that went to convention. I like both of them









































my blue almost won BOB it was so close and I was pretty happy but upset she didnt get it  if only mikey judged them . . .


----------



## ldoerr

So you had the same judge for both breeds? Who was he? He looks familiar but I am at a loss for names


----------



## woahlookitsme

Don mersiovsky. He is the TRBA president. He did judge both for the first show. We got two different people the second time


----------



## ldoerr

I was thinking he looked familiar.


----------



## wendymac

Well, when I come and swipe a few Polish from your mom, I'll be sure to grab a few Tans while I'm there. haha Love the pics! I wish we had that much space to walk around in at our shows...we're literally elbow to elbow, with no empty floor space to be found. I can't take big crowds, so usually spend a lot of time out with the smokers. LOL


----------



## BinkyBunny

If all your tans go missing in the night....I don't know anything :spintongue


----------



## BinkyBunny

http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l...9-B111-5DC7C9D2D3FC-7620-0000053BC34060F1.jpg In this picture it looks like the guy is saying, "DAT BUN!" HAHAHA like the meme? HAHA ...ok I might glance at reddit from time to time :innocent


----------



## kmaben

eh Polish are so common looking. Now a certain little brittania petite.....


----------



## woahlookitsme

Ok Binky if they turn up missing I wont look at you 

LOL Kaley! You make me want to breed Brits again!!! I wish I could :'(

Wendy are you going to the kentucky cup? Please tell me you are!!


----------



## ldoerr

Wendy most of the shows down here are elbow to elbow as well. Also most of them are held outside, under a roof. Very few that I have been to are fully inside. In order to get a spot to put cages you have to get there over 1hr before the show starts.


----------



## wendymac

What's the Kentucky cup? Probably not, though... I have the PaSRBA Convention coming up, rooms already booked for ARBA's Convention, and then Lop Nationals in April. Hubby's going to flip a gasket! lol


----------



## Blaze_Amita

Kentucky Cup is held in Louisville KY, it's the biggest show in KY that year! I'll be there! I've already got my vacation days set aside for that show.


----------



## THAT LADY

I'm new - so late to the party here - I just scrolled thru the babby pics...

OH MAI GAWD-D-D-D!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have never been to a show either - I want to go just to see the buns. Are spectators allowed?


----------



## Blaze_Amita

yes 'um!! spectators allowed!


----------



## wendymac

It's a 9 hour drive, so I highly doubt it. Unless I can find a traveling buddy. More than 4 hours in a vehicle and I start getting stir crazy. The Lop Nationals is stretching it at 6. LOL


----------



## Chrisdoc

Have just read through all of this and I´m just knocked out by all this cuteness. They are all gorgeous, what a fantastic colour they have and I love that athletic build. It´s true, how can you part with any of them. And the polish are such cuties, I love those short ears. 

It´s fascinating reading all about showing them and I´ve loved the videos. Nothing like that over here, I don´t think, well not where I am anyway. Would love to go along and have a look, it looks so interesting. 

I´ll certainly be following you on here.


----------



## BinkyBunny

Those who travel to a show...What do you do with your buns overnight? Are there rabbit friendly hotels :embarrassed:


----------



## woahlookitsme

thank you chrisdoc  Shows are very fun. There are some in the UK although I hear they are smaller than in the states. 

In a noncoop show the buns will stay in the carrying cages overnight at the showroom. They give just enough room for the rabbit to turn around and stretch out to lay down. I let my tans out to run as soon as we get to the showbarn and in the morning before a show. Most rabbits are pretty content staying in the cages as they aren't as hyper. Tans always love to run so i try to let them exercise. We havent had a problem leaving rabbits or things in the showrooms, everyone does it. If it's a coop show (which is a bigger cage on top of a big piece of plywood and bedding is used to absorb urine) then they stay in those 24/7.

These are what my tans stay in






and these are the coops





If it is a special rabbit (an inside only bun like my baby rocky, or an injured or pregnant bun) then they will usually come into the hotel with us. There are some pet friendly hotels but if we need to bring the rabbit in and it isnt we usually sneak them in. No harm as long as we clean up after them.


----------



## ldoerr

I have never been to a show where we had to spend the night other than Houston, which is a coop show. If you are traveling a long ways or the show is over multiple days and is not a coop show, people generally bring the rabbits into the hotel room with them (and a tarp under the cages) or leave them in the car with the windows cracked if the weather in not bad. I have never herd of someone leaving the rabbits at the show grounds over night though.


----------



## majorv

If the club has a Friday night show plus Saturday shows then they will let you keep your rabbits, chairs, etc... in the showroom overnight. Most of the shows we go to are in enclosed arenas or showrooms and can be secured.


----------



## BinkyBunny

Do you worry about contagions at the shows?


----------



## woahlookitsme

With non coop shows we dont because our animals are next to each other and not really next to others rabbits. In coop shows we usually put up cardboard between cages but that is more to help them stay calm and prevent anyone from spraying on them. 

During the show any rabbit with an obvious contagion are disqualified from competition and judges will either wipe their hands or sanitize after handling the animal. While helping in shows I hear more rabbits get DQ'd for white snot and i think only one for ear mites. They are generally healthy animals and other people are very considerate in checking the rabbits over for sickness before they bring them.

And yes we usually leave the rabbits in the showrooms if its a friday and saturday show or a very long drive that we had to come up the night before. Usually the show barns are open and we can unpack


----------



## BinkyBunny

Thank you for all your very thorough responses  If Bing is ready in a few weeks he will go to his first show as a JR


----------



## majorv

BinkyBunny said:


> Thank you for all your very thorough responses  If Bing is ready in a few weeks he will go to his first show as a JR


 
Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## BinkyBunny

Sooo....given that the title of this thread is 'Baby Tans,' I vote you post some new pics of baby tans!


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE

so cute!!!!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Well y'all are in luck! I let the two babies, my moms polish, and my blue doe out to run in the living room and I caught some pics  no action shots as I was using my iPhone but oh well

And I apologize for the messy floors.































Posed pics of EPA, her head should be down and I thinks that's what's making her shoulders look long





Posed pics of SEA


----------



## DharmaBuns

Blue doe :inlove:

Go ahead and send her along with Luciano and Tahoe, lol! Beautiful - your blues are just gorgeous. I love 'em!


----------



## kmaben

Maybe Franklin wants a Tan girlfriend?


----------



## woahlookitsme

Lol that is whiskeys daughter she is a little chubby but so gorgeous 

Kaley I don't know how those fights would end I'd be scared tans can be pretty fiesty


----------



## ldoerr

They are sooooo cute


----------



## THAT LADY

I vote for more pics of tans - they are so gorgeous!


----------



## DharmaBuns

THAT LADY said:


> I vote for more pics of tans - they are so gorgeous!



More more more! And oh my gosh, where did this picture come from? It's so cute!


----------



## THAT LADY

the cartoon is mine - i am working on more - i have been inspired!

:bunny18


----------



## woahlookitsme

i love it! Let me know if you need any inspiration pics LOL


----------



## DharmaBuns

woahlookitsme said:


> i love it! Let me know if you need any inspiration pics LOL



She's been poring over my Facebook pictures <3 If you look in her album you'll see a beautiful picture that she did of my very favorite rabbit Ringer. She is so talented <3


----------



## woahlookitsme

Oh so thats who did it! Awesome job!!


----------



## THAT LADY

woahlookitsme said:


> i love it! Let me know if you need any inspiration pics LOL



Absolutely I do!!! - just let me know where I can indulge (you can PM me a link) - I am on a tan "kick" right now (with lots of help from Dharma Buns!)

I LOVE the arch of the back, musculature and ears. And the colors just AMAZE me. How on earth anyone managed to breed the color pattern and depth into a Belgian is beyond me.


----------



## THAT LADY

DharmaBuns said:


> She's been poring over my Facebook pictures <3 If you look in her album you'll see a beautiful picture that she did of my very favorite rabbit Ringer. She is so talented <3




Awwww - now I'm embarrassed. Thank you so much. I am living in a strange envy over all of you who show and breed. O to be surrounded by the buns (and not end up on Animal Planet's Animal Hoarders show).

I wouldn't trade my 3 for the world tho.

Again thank you...

Here is a link in case you aren't on FBook:
http://bit.ly/ReFxTX


----------



## Chrisdoc

It all looks so exciting, I´d love to attend one but I´m in Spain and have never heard of anything like this. I have read about shows in the UK but hardly ever go over there any more. It will be great to be able to read about them on here, I´ll look forward to it.


----------



## JBun

Chrisdoc said:


> It all looks so exciting, I´d love to attend one but I´m in Spain and have never heard of anything like this. I have read about shows in the UK but hardly ever go over there any more. It will be great to be able to read about them on here, I´ll look forward to it.


 
Chris, the big national convention for the US was in October. This thread has a bunch of pictures from it. So if you're interested in rabbit shows, you can't get much bigger than this one.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f20/2012-arba-convention-kansas-68777/


----------



## Chrisdoc

Jenny, thanks for pointing me to there, it is absolutely unbelievable. All the bunnies are so gorgeous, some of those breeds, I´ve never even heard of. I do love the tans, they have such lovely colours and a great posture and I love the picture of the little one peering out of the cage, they are so cute. I did like the champagnes as well, so unusual

I just love discovering new things about bunnies, I´m just astounded by the number there, I can´t believe there were over 21.000 all in one place. 

A bit sad about the stolen ones, nothings sacred these days.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Here are some more pics. We went to a show yesterday and I brought home a Best In Show and a Reserve In Show! Too bad the BIS came with only a bucket and RIS didn't give anything but oh well I know I got it! 

Owen's Sammy Show A Best In Show (Judge: Mikey Franke, BIS Judge: Cheryl Blackman) Show B Reserve in Show (Judge: Ken McCraken, BIS Judge: Mikey Franke)

























Owen's Dino Won Best Opposite of Breed and Best of Variety in both shows















it was so cool because the lighting was HORRIBLE in the barn. Cheryl gave my baby the best opportunity to be judged equally with all the other rabbits that she took sam outside to look at her tan factor. I was so happy she did that!!


----------



## kmaben

They look like suck feisty jack rabbits


----------



## woahlookitsme

lol the babies aren't fiest at all. They are such sweethearts


----------



## THAT LADY

so in love with these bubbies....


----------



## DharmaBuns

She is GORGEOUS! Wow, look at that color through the tail! Also, what is that green stuff on the ground in those pictures? It looks familiar....

I'm sure that you won't want to keep this little girl so you can just send her on up to Michigan  In fact, just send ALL of your bunnies up here, lol! 

Congrats again, you must be so proud!


----------



## woahlookitsme

thank you  Im pretty in love also 

hahaha elizabeth did you mean the grass?


----------



## DharmaBuns

woahlookitsme said:


> thank you  Im pretty in love also
> 
> hahaha elizabeth did you mean the grass?



Grass! That's it! I knew that it looked vaguely familiar! 

We're buried in snow here in Michigan, it's been so long since I've seen the sun.


----------



## woahlookitsme

LOL I are jealous. I wish we had more snow. All we get is enough to scrounge for a super mini snowman. . .


----------



## MagPie

Aaaah you're still making me want a Tan! Hahah very nice rabbits.


----------



## ldoerr

CONGRATS on the wins!!! Very pretty rabbits  What show was it and where was it?


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you  get oneeeee 

it was the Victoria Livestock Show in Victoria, TX


----------



## MagPie

I should haha. Man that would be two hyper active rabbits in my household. Not sure the cats could take it haha. It should be my next rabbit.


----------



## woahlookitsme

I love them 

It's official!! Serena is nesting hopefully ill get more beautiful baby blues from her!
















One of my moms polish got bred today and one is also nesting  I'm hoping for some bouncing baby bunnies


----------



## woahlookitsme

Here are my babies! It's really five blues. We are currently on our way to a friends house so four of them can be fostered over to some spots. Serena was t acting like herself. She was in the nestbox just sitting there everytime she went to check on her and she didn't eat anything the day after kindling. Mom brought her into the vet and they gave us critical care, abx, and nutri drops. No retained kits and he didn't really say what happened. She wasn't interested in feeding the kits so we decided to foster them off. I'm keeping one with my moms polish so pics will be of her but the rest ill pick up in 5-6weeks.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Here are the polish babies. Doe had 2 dead and these 3 lived. The one on the far right is alien small! We have never had one so small but mom doesn't think it will live. It sure is putting up a fight though today is day 2 for all of them


----------



## DharmaBuns

Oh my gosh, look at those beautiful chubby Tans! I love 'em!!! <3 

Hoping that the tiny Polish pulls through. Keep fighting buddy!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Those tans are so beautiful, congrats on the wins, they do so deserve it, they are looking looking bunnies. I just love the look of them and that colour is gorgeous.

Those babies, I do so hope the tiny one pulls through...certainly never boring at your place lol.


----------



## DharmaBuns

Sooooo....are you going to have any does for sale at Nationals? *puppy eyes* Like I mentioned before, I'm really trying to get out of certain lines. The rabbits around MI and the surrounding states are either so delicate that they look like they would break into a million pieces OR they are really light (weight-wise) with stubby front legs. Ick!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Lol well those babies are really the only thing I have if any of them are does. I also have that black but I am probably going to keep her. I don't know if I have any does to retire but I will look. Right now I am just over run with bucks. I have 6 senior bucks and only 4 breeding does. Things are off at my place lol


----------



## DharmaBuns

woahlookitsme said:


> Lol well those babies are really the only thing I have if any of them are does. I also have that black but I am probably going to keep her. I don't know if I have any does to retire but I will look. Right now I am just over run with bucks. I have 6 senior bucks and only 4 breeding does. Things are off at my place lol



No worries, I was just curious.  

Whiskey having her babies made me really want some more does/babies! <3


----------



## woahlookitsme

Unless you want another blue lol. I wish you were closer! Then I wouldn't mind sharing


----------



## DharmaBuns

woahlookitsme said:


> Unless you want another blue lol. I wish you were closer! Then I wouldn't mind sharing



*sniffle* me too! I'm totally done with Michigan. We got almost a foot of snow today and it's still falling! Fortunately the rabbits are all nice and warm 

I'd definitely be interested in another blue if you may have one. Right now I only have Whiskey (LOVE LOVE LOVE her, by the way - probably my sweetest doe and BEAUTIFUL) and her new little baby as blues. At least, i THINK that kit is blue.


----------



## woahlookitsme

I will keep you in mind. I will probably bring those babies to nationals ill just be crossing my fingers they weigh 2lbs. Mike culler is the omly one waiting for a blue from me as far as I know. I really wish I could tell sex by day 1 :/

It looked blue to me!!


----------



## THAT LADY

omgosh - those little ones are GORGEOUS. You guys have the best job in the world...


----------



## woahlookitsme

Here are some pics of the one that stayed. It was so cute he was grunting at me the entire time probably trying to tell me to put him down. so adorable. 
The little runt died this morning. Poor dude


----------



## ldoerr

SOO cute  Sorry that you lost some  It is just the way that it goes sometimnes.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Sam going to the show 

















Tahoes hard life lol


----------



## woahlookitsme

My worst nightmare ever!!! Sam has two white toenails!!!!! **** you imported Malibu lines!!!!


----------



## wendymac

Awww.....they're cute!! Sorry to hear about the ones that didn't make it. The part of bunny raising I hate the most.


----------



## wendymac

Love Sam, but sorry about the white toenails. How in the world do tans (without any white, ever) end up with white toenails? You should have tattooed Sam I Am in there, just for a giggle when the judge reads it. haha


----------



## BinkyBunny

BABIES BABIES BABIES!!!! :woohoo


----------



## BinkyBunny

How did you get sam to sit still in the car out of a cage?!


----------



## kmaben

sounds dumb but can you paint the toenails and not tell anyone?


----------



## woahlookitsme

Well white toenails are usually seen in blues but genetically can pop up. Wade Burkhalter explained it was due to imported lines from Europe because they don't have the same DQ's like us. Well turns out her daddy is straight out of those imported lines. He said white nails will show up on the tans with real dark and even tan factor from those lines. I am even more sad because on the way home from the show I ran over a dog in my moms new truck. I wish today would just end already


----------



## woahlookitsme

She is a pretty calm girl and pretty sweet for a baby tan. I felt like letting her out and petting her but she more so wanted to look out of the window lol. She is such a cool rabbit I don't know what to do with her now 

Lol no kaley I don't think that would work plus I don't think after this night I could purposely do that. Judges that know me personally have already heard so there's no hiding it now. 

Lol Wendy I would have but her name was derived from the rat packs Sammy Davis jr because her daddy's name was Sinatra. Her brother is tattood Dino after Dean Martin.


----------



## DharmaBuns

Oh no...that's TERRIBLE news! I'm so sorry to hear about Sam. Is that Sinatra that it came from? Poor little girl, she's so beautiful! 

Glad to see that Tahoe was taking it easy at the show


----------



## DharmaBuns

kmaben said:


> sounds dumb but can you paint the toenails and not tell anyone?



Not only is this dishonest, it's bad for the breed. Any reputable Tan breeder (like Sarah) would tell you that while it may get you some wins in the short-term it would be really bad long-term. We're all doing what we can to try to get rid of this problem but it seems to be pretty prevalent in some lines.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Yep it sure was from sinatra. His whole dads side is malibu(from Joe Kim) so that's where it came from


----------



## wendymac

Sam could come to PA and be my ...err...my daughter's hopping bunny!  You just need to come to Convention...which sounds like a super plan to me anyway!


----------



## DharmaBuns

woahlookitsme said:


> Yep it sure was from sinatra. His whole dads side is malibu(from Joe Kim) so that's where it came from



Ugh, that's awful! There are a lot of breeders that put that guy up on a pedestal but I think that he also did a lot of damage to the breed as a whole. 

Is M still going to buy him? I'm just so so sorry about this whole situation. If you bred Sam and only kept her offspring that did NOT have white toenails..I imagine that it would still be possible to show up in future generations?

Also, what if Sam had not had white toenails and her siblings had (and were culled/not bred) - would she still be a carrier? 

Hopefully these questions aren't too painful for you right now. I'm just very curious as I've had white toenails pop up in one litter and was concerned about using the siblings that didn't have them.


----------



## majorv

Obviously, you can't show her anymore...at least, no shows with certain judges. Your options are to sell her as a pet or take a chance and when she's old enough, do a test breed - her to a buck with no imported lines in the pedigree. You could end up with a beautiful Tan with no wihite toenails! So, take a chance or play it safe...you might consider talking to the breeder you got the Dad from because she is a respected, successful breeder and obviously overcame this same problem.

Yea, it was a bummer of a day. We felt so bad for that dog, but highway driving at night in the country...it happens. Minor damage to the lower front bumper, but I'm just glad we weren't in her Eclipse!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Yes she is still going to take sinatra. She was aware of what came with the Malibu lines. Oh and elizabeth maddie liked tahoe and gave him good comments but just commented about his long body. I am going to talk to some people and hopefully I can figure out something.


----------



## DharmaBuns

woahlookitsme said:


> Yes she is still going to take sinatra. She was aware of what came with the Malibu lines. Oh and elizabeth maddie liked tahoe and gave him good comments but just commented about his long body. I am going to talk to some people and hopefully I can figure out something.



Yay go Tahoe! Hopefully pairing him with a shorter doe will help. He looked gorgeous in that younger video.  

Good luck with your little girl. Did the two judges at the last show she was in really miss the white toenails? Did you get a second opinion to see if they really are white? I've seen rabbits DQ'd for white toenails weren't actually white!


----------



## woahlookitsme

They are definitely white. Mikey Franke was standing there as I checked. He was utterly surprised and disappointed as well. I haven't told the other judge Cheryl who loves her but Ill see her at Crosby this weekend. She won't be too happy. . .i definitely don't hold it against them as the barn lighting in the last show was HORRIBLE and yellow. Cheryl made sure when doing best in show she took Sam in natural light to honestly see the tan. 

Here are some pics of my lonely blue and her fake siblings my moms two black polish babies




















The tan rainbow I'm just missing lilac





Dana, Sam, and Dino hanging out


----------



## DharmaBuns

Hi Dana!!!! *waves* It's a real bummer about Sam but hopefully you can still breed her and get all of her good qualities without the bad. She is such a stunning little girl, I was hoping that you'd beat the pants off of everyone with her at Nationals. In any case, maybe you'll get some gorgeous babies from her. Who do you think that you'd pair her up with when she's old enough??


----------



## woahlookitsme

I am going to talk to kelly sometime this week to see what her take is on all of this since what she got was mostly malibu lines from joe. I was hoping so too but maybe her brother will be in coat to do what she couldnt lol. If I did breed her I would definitely stay away from ANY imported lines. This might be hard to do unless I contact everyone in a rabbits pedigree lol.


----------



## BinkyBunny

MORE BABIES  ...I posted some babies for you to peek at on my blog


----------



## DharmaBuns

woahlookitsme said:


> I am going to talk to kelly sometime this week to see what her take is on all of this since what she got was mostly malibu lines from joe. I was hoping so too but maybe her brother will be in coat to do what she couldnt lol. If I did breed her I would definitely stay away from ANY imported lines. This might be hard to do unless I contact everyone in a rabbits pedigree lol.



Yeah, hopefully Kelly has some good information for you. You're right, she pretty much got everything she has from Joe Kim so she should definitely know about it. I really hope that she doesn't still have these issues since I'm picking up a rabbit from her at Nationals, eek! 

Have you had any other white toenails pop up out of Sinatra or was this just sort of a "perfect storm"? It's almost impossible today to avoid it completely since everyone is so mixed. You might try Bonny or maybe Morgan/Paula. They've both been working with their herds for quite some time so they might now have the same issues.


----------



## Charlene_g

Wow what beautiful bunnies!


----------



## kmaben

Sarah how do you even have time for all of this? It's impressive to say the least.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Waiting to hear back from Kelly. I'm not exactly sure what happened. The only other white toenails I got were from beyonce and Chevy but that was one out of 7 babies. Sinatra hasn't ever thrown those before an Dana didn't either with Tahoe and yukon when paired with Chevy. 

Thank you Charlene

Kaley I have no Idea! Lol but showing an breeding rabbits is a great way for me to get experience in them for my future vet career in case I ever want to start treating them. I make sure to set aside time on the weekends for my bunny habit. A huge part of it is the behind the scenes stuff like feeding and watering which my mom faithfully does and I couldn't do it without her!! I wish next time you come to Houston you could come out and see all the bunnies  we don't have many but more than the normal bunny owner lol. And of course rocky would love to say hi again! 

We're at a show right now. Chevy and Tahoe are showing against each other  Chevy has a beautiful coat for once so I had to bring him out of retirement. This show is only 45 minutes away so it's not too bad for him. No new pics of the baby but man is he squirmy ill post a video of Dino running and try to get pics of the others


----------



## woahlookitsme

[ame]http://youtu.be/hJa0yStF7Ss[/ame]


----------



## kmaben

dont tempt me! I'll be home the 15th through the 30th ish of march. Hubby and co will be moving in with my parents at that time as well. Hopefully after this deployment we'll end up in huntsville.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Lol just in time for the rodeo! The rabbit show is on the 9th though :/ ill be breeding on the 29th haha. I'm excited if you do come to Huntsville! You'll love it!


----------



## DharmaBuns

Dino is BEAUTIFUL! How did the show go?  

Who's Dino out of?


----------



## woahlookitsme

Dino is sam's sister so out of Dana and monster. Elizabeth I have figured out what to do I will message you on Facebook and then we can discuss it.

The show went well. I was the only one except for one other girl that just had a baby black. First show Dino got bob and sw2 got bosb second show Tahoe got bob and sw2 got bosb. I have a video of Travis Finkle judging Dino for best in show an man he was so close and definitely caught Travis's eye. But his head still has some dead rust fur on it so he didn't win anything. Ill upload the video in a little and post a pic of my baby blue. So far the four fosters are doing well also.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, I just love the way they move, he´s fantastic. I´d be so scared he´d jump off the table and disappear...have any ever done that ?? The more I see the tans, the more I fall in love with them. They are just such good looking bunnies.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Haha. . . I'm sad to say that yes yes they do. My boy gunner actually got scared and shot right off the table when I went to run him one morning before show at convention. I do get nervous but the young ones are usually less likely to do it just for lack of experience. Some of them know the table really isn't that far or they just don't hit the brakes in time. The way Dino runs he makes me nervous but he ends up stopping just in time lol
Usually if they fall off their like what just happened and someone can grab them right then. Unlike gunners case he started running down an isle of cooped buns before someone could catch him. It was early in the morning and there weren't that many people there. Luckily someone got him stopped and I quickly snatched him up. He lost his privilege of running without people on the ends after that lol


----------



## THAT LADY

I just spent an inordinate amount of time looking at all of your Tan vids, Woahlookitsme. LOVE LOVE LOVE.


:sunshine:


----------



## THAT LADY

I believe I used one of your Chocolates as a model for SUMMER:


----------



## whitelop

This might sound silly, but do they just 'know' how to run on the boards? 
Also, I watched the video of Dino running before the show and he looked so happy! Just this happy bunny running along the board, sniffing the cages! It was funny. I also watched the video of Whiskey and babies and the baby fell off the board, I laughed. haha. And I think I watched the one of Tahoe(?) and I really thought he was going to jump on the counter, lol. 
I really want a tan! I'm so glad that I never go to Texas because I would be stalking you for a tan!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Aw thank you that lady  I try to post up videos for my potential buyers and of my young ones. I will also link them on my website. I am so flattered as I LOVE those four seasons graphics!! I am definitely going to get them on something. I didn't follow it on the tan Facebook but will they be printed on things at nationals? Is there a way to Pre-order or were they just going in the raffle?

Morgan. Tans are probably the smartest and most fun rabbits I have dealt with. Their drive to just explore makes me so happy. What I do is get the babies out on a running board when they are maybe 3-8 weeks old. This helps with their confidence and sometimes I even bring mom out to show them how it's done like in whiskeys video. They are so hilarious because some will just tiptoe or walk across the board (I'm not sure if I have a video of it but I will look). As they grow I let them out more and more. It comes very naturally to them and I show them once they hit 2lbs (abt 3mos old). Most of them catch on super quick and are pros by that age. I hate watching tans that don't move so I make sure mine do.

Lol yea I have a lot of videos on there  I would definitely be a bad influence


----------



## wendymac

I thought Dino was going to run off the board, too! LOL He was sniffing, sniffing...then GONE! Fun to watch, but I'd be a nervous wreck standing there hoping they stopped in time. They are such beautiful rabbits...after Chewy goes bye-bye on Wednesday I can look for a tan doe for our agility/hopping bunny. And then I'll want another, and another...and when I'm then breeding them I'll blame you! :-D


----------



## MagPie

You could send Sam my way 

haha anyway lovely rabbits you have.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That is so funny, I would be terrified of them jumping off and then running off and not being able to catch them. I´ve had to chase mine when they just don´t want to come in and it is not easy in a restricted area. 

They do look so good on those boards, they just move so beautifully. I want a tan...good job they´re so far away. 

that graphic is just gorgeous, such lovely colours, are they for sale ???


----------



## woahlookitsme

Lol Sam is actually for sale as a pet if anyone is interested. I will take her to Kentucky for our national show in april if there is anyone that way.

Yay Wendy there are plenty of breeders in New York and Ohio!!  

Here is the video of Dino up for Best In Show as promised. He was so close but his little head has rustiness on it and that's what stopped him from doing anything else. Travis looked like he liked him!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4c_6OCId-g[/ame]


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, he is just adorable, love the way he moves. When you say rustiness, what do you mean...sorry but this is all new to me and it is sooo interesting.


----------



## MagPie

Ooooh too bad she will be so far from me haha. Probably a good thing. Good luck with her.

I'd watch the videos but it takes my computer and connection forever and a day just to watch one. -_-


----------



## DharmaBuns

Ooooh, I love the video of Dino. He looks GORGEOUS on the table. I really like how he moves. Bummer that he had a bit of molt going on at the time but I bet he's going to be killer at Nationals. How exciting!!!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Here is what I mean when I say rustiness. When chocolates are molting they will turn this rusty copper color and that is what is smack dab on his head that was staring at travis lol






Here are some pics of my blue tan baby. The other four are said to be alive and well


----------



## hannah_biota

Squeee that baby is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## woahlookitsme

I know!! I melted when he/she started snuggling my hand in the second to last picture


----------



## woahlookitsme

Rest In Peace Dino. You and your rusty spot can now get as many Best In Shows over the rainbow


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sarah, I just had to go back and take another look and I saw you´d answered my question...you can´t know how sorry I am, he was a beautiful boy and he´ll be racing down the table somewhere else now.

That blue tan baby is so cute....and cuddling into your hand, that is so lovely.


----------



## zaogirlo5

DharmaBuns said:


> Ugh, that's awful! There are a lot of breeders that put that guy up on a pedestal but I think that he also did a lot of damage to the breed as a whole.
> 
> Is M still going to buy him? I'm just so so sorry about this whole situation. If you bred Sam and only kept her offspring that did NOT have white toenails..I imagine that it would still be possible to show up in future generations?
> 
> Also, what if Sam had not had white toenails and her siblings had (and were culled/not bred) - would she still be a carrier?
> 
> Hopefully these questions aren't too painful for you right now. I'm just very curious as I've had white toenails pop up in one litter and was concerned about using the siblings that didn't have them.



Hey guys, Kelly here.

I have raised Tans since the early-mid 90s and have produced hundreds of Tans in that time. I have had two white toenails. One was on a blue and out of non-Joe Kim rabbits. White or light toenails happen fairly commonly on all dilutes of all breeds. I have only had one black with a white toenail. It was promptly terminally culled. That rabbit was out of two non-Joe Kim rabbits from one breeder. I will absolutely not bring the breeder's name into this discussion (I respect this person a lot and in general will not breeder bash), but I bought 11 rabbits from that breeder and had to cull all but 3 for white spots and/or white toenails either on the actual rabbits or the rabbits they produced. Ironically, the three rabbits from him/her I did not have issues with were of a pure Joe Kim background. The mother of the rabbit of Sarah's with the white toenail is from the same breeder that I had issues with. So I wouldn't blame poor Sinatra. Could it have been him? Sure. But there is no way to know for sure and in this situation it seems unlikely.

I think one thing we all need to remember is that Tans are not a finished product. Like ALL breeds, they are continually a work in progress. DQs and other not fun things will pop up, period. That will never change. It will get better over time as we continue to improve our gene pool through tough culling. It has already gotten much better than it was 10 years ago, let alone 20 years ago when I got my first Tan. 

Joe Kim was instrumental in revolutionizing the breed. I know I sound biased, but I'm honestly not saying that as a friend of his. I'm saying that as someone who saw it happen. Yes, adding imports added some issues. But the pros clearly outweighed the cons. The Tans you have fallen in love with (the sleek, flashy showy rabbit) would not exist without Joe. Instead, we would likely still have cobby, Florida White typed Tans hobbling awkwardly down the show table. The worst Tans I see on a show table today are better than the best Tans I saw on a show table back when I first began. Tans rarely won Best in Show before Joe Kim, the ATRSC was much smaller and breed numbers at shows were low as well.

Also, you can't avoid imports. ALL Tans have import lines. ALL of them, even if they do not show in the pedigree. Tans are originally imports and the imports that came into this country again in the early 2000s have been successfully disseminated throughout the country. You cannot raise Tans without having import lines. I do not think white toenails are very common with imports at this point. It's mostly been culled out and my experience has been that those who have white toenails or spots pop up have the aforementioned breeder in common.

Are there problems that are more prevalent in Tans? Of course. But really, only butting teeth and split penis. And even those are not common problems. But it does happen. All breeds have their issues. Rex are prone to sore hocks. Dwarfs get butting teeth (not to mention the awful birth defects). I could go on and on.

Sorry if I seem defensive. I just don't want my name (in a public forum) associated with a problem that absolutely does not exist in my herd. Is my herd perfect? Definitely not. But this particular problem just isn't a problem I have. 

- Kelly


----------



## woahlookitsme

Kelly! I have wondered where you went as I saw you used to be a member when I joined. Thank you so much for sharing! I definitely took what you and others suggested into consideration and it makes me sad just looking at Sam because as she grows she just gets more gorgeous every day. Thank you so much for helping me with this and it definitely changed my mindset when you said it wasn't prevalent in your herd. I do thank joe for making tans the beautiful animals they are today. I just wish Sam didn't have white toenails lol oh well now all i can do is just make something better


----------



## zaogirlo5

Yeah, I've been at home sick for a few days so I've been bored and randomly got on here today. It's been a while for sure!  I know we talked and we're good. I just know others reading this were not privy to our conversation, so I wanted to post something since my name was associated with the problem. Again, I'm happy to admit the faults in my own herd. It's not perfect. This just isn't one I have thank god!


----------



## woahlookitsme

I totally understand! You should come on more often  lol not that I'm saying get sick more often but well you know what I mean


----------



## majorv

That's interesting to know. After what Wade told us (when he discovered Sam's white toenails) we just assumed it came from Sinatra...never thought about the other parent.

I agree that Tans look much sleeker and refined than they used to, and I know that we would still have big, heavy boned Tans (we had one of them early on) if not for Joe and others who brought the European Tans over.

Thanks, Kelly.


----------



## wendymac

So you're going to sell Sam? Do you think she'd like a hopping job?


----------



## woahlookitsme

She will still be for sale and as a pet only. Im sure she would love it! She wasnt as hyper as her brother but I can see if I can start her on some small jumps this weekend and let you know how she does


----------



## zaogirlo5

I'm supposed to be on the lookout for a local 4-Her for a hopping Tan. They would prefer a buck, but I can call them and see if they would take a doe. Can you let me know how much you want and I get you guys in touch with one another? You can email me privately. I don't think they have email, but I will ask when I call.


----------



## DharmaBuns

zaogirlo5 said:


> Hey guys, Kelly here.
> 
> I have raised Tans since the early-mid 90s and have produced hundreds of Tans in that time. I have had two white toenails. One was on a blue and out of non-Joe Kim rabbits. White or light toenails happen fairly commonly on all dilutes of all breeds. I have only had one black with a white toenail. It was promptly terminally culled. That rabbit was out of two non-Joe Kim rabbits from one breeder. I will absolutely not bring the breeder's name into this discussion (I respect this person a lot and in general will not breeder bash), but I bought 11 rabbits from that breeder and had to cull all but 3 for white spots and/or white toenails either on the actual rabbits or the rabbits they produced. Ironically, the three rabbits from him/her I did not have issues with were of a pure Joe Kim background. The mother of the rabbit of Sarah's with the white toenail is from the same breeder that I had issues with. So I wouldn't blame poor Sinatra. Could it have been him? Sure. But there is no way to know for sure and in this situation it seems unlikely.
> 
> I think one thing we all need to remember is that Tans are not a finished product. Like ALL breeds, they are continually a work in progress. DQs and other not fun things will pop up, period. That will never change. It will get better over time as we continue to improve our gene pool through tough culling. It has already gotten much better than it was 10 years ago, let alone 20 years ago when I got my first Tan.
> 
> Joe Kim was instrumental in revolutionizing the breed. I know I sound biased, but I'm honestly not saying that as a friend of his. I'm saying that as someone who saw it happen. Yes, adding imports added some issues. But the pros clearly outweighed the cons. The Tans you have fallen in love with (the sleek, flashy showy rabbit) would not exist without Joe. Instead, we would likely still have cobby, Florida White typed Tans hobbling awkwardly down the show table. The worst Tans I see on a show table today are better than the best Tans I saw on a show table back when I first began. Tans rarely won Best in Show before Joe Kim, the ATRSC was much smaller and breed numbers at shows were low as well.
> 
> Also, you can't avoid imports. ALL Tans have import lines. ALL of them, even if they do not show in the pedigree. Tans are originally imports and the imports that came into this country again in the early 2000s have been successfully disseminated throughout the country. You cannot raise Tans without having import lines. I do not think white toenails are very common with imports at this point. It's mostly been culled out and my experience has been that those who have white toenails or spots pop up have the aforementioned breeder in common.
> 
> Are there problems that are more prevalent in Tans? Of course. But really, only butting teeth and split penis. And even those are not common problems. But it does happen. All breeds have their issues. Rex are prone to sore hocks. Dwarfs get butting teeth (not to mention the awful birth defects). I could go on and on.
> 
> Sorry if I seem defensive. I just don't want my name (in a public forum) associated with a problem that absolutely does not exist in my herd. Is my herd perfect? Definitely not. But this particular problem just isn't a problem I have.
> 
> - Kelly



Kelly, this was all really interesting information and I hope you didn't think I was bashing you or your herd. It wasn't my intent, trust me. I think you raise beautiful rabbits (that's why I bought one from you!) 

I'm curious though, where do white toenails come from? Were they brought in by a single person or is it something that has always been in the breed?


----------



## wendymac

Sarah, is she 6 months old yet? I found out at PaSRBA that they shouldn't actually jump until then, that you just do harness training with them. Oh, and they can run up and down the stairs in your house. Just not actual jumps (which doesn't make sense to me, but I'm a newb. lol).


----------



## woahlookitsme

She was born 11/12 so no. I have a small set up that doesnt have really high jumps. What i do is walk over them and call. Here is a picture of my other bun Diesel(gunners full brother that I no longer have) jumping over it


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

wendymac said:


> Sarah, is she 6 months old yet? I found out at PaSRBA that they shouldn't actually jump until then, that you just do harness training with them. Oh, and they can run up and down the stairs in your house. Just not actual jumps (which doesn't make sense to me, but I'm a newb. lol).



We do jumps with younger rabbits. They have to be about 3 months before attending anything though. Until 9 months old, it is shorter jumps and they are limited in high jump. It usually takes a little while before a rabbit is jumping higher anyway.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Wendy: I was super busy with a lot of stuff this weekend got Dana and beyonce bred again, disinfected the cages that the sick ones were in and helped mom clean out the pans. I didn't get to take out Sam and try her jumping but I will this weekend. I was sad because I was looking forward to it but just so much stuff to do. 

Mom brought in the babies when I woke up this morning so we let them crawl on the bed  here is a cute video  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4P7at1zfPw&list=UU1WQq0h1z3gGIzW8iFX0xrg&index=1[/ame]

And some pics


----------



## whitelop

Oh my, they are so cute! What a good dog you have! 

I wanted to add too, I'm loving your moms plaid on plaid shirts! Its just like me! I love the top shirt, its fantastic. Lol


----------



## wendymac

Do you think your mom will notice if you stuck one of those cute little Polish in her carrier, too? hehehe Any more babies, either Tan or Polish?


----------



## wendymac

The video is so cute!!! We have a dog that "bunny watches", too. How old are they now?


----------



## Azerane

The cuteness factor is too high!  Really love tans, they're one of my must own breeds at some point in my life.


----------



## woahlookitsme

LOL Morgan! My mom has always worn plaid she loves that jacket! When I was in FFA my goats used to nibble on it but now the bunnies do haha

These little ones will be 3wks old on march 5th. We have a chocolate polish due next weekend and then today I bred two tans and mom bred one polish I think lol I was on double duty watching my does cause the bucks are right next to each other. It was so nice to actually have easy breedings. Dana wasn't into it at first but then she came around as monster sweet talked her lol
Haha I'm sure she wouldn't she doesn't need any more blacks lol! I sexed them today and it looks like the blue with us is a boy the black in the video is a girl and the other black polish baby is a boy. I can't wait to get my other blues back from my friends. 

Yea scrappy is a good boy I didn't catch it but the black polish hopped on scrappys hip and just chilled lol. 

Thank you azerane they sure are something


----------



## DharmaBuns

woahlookitsme said:


> breedings. Dana wasn't into it at first but then she came around as monster sweet talked her lol
> 
> Haha I'm sure she wouldn't she doesn't need any more blacks lol! I sexed them today and it looks like the blue with us is a boy the black in the video is a girl and the other black polish baby is a boy. I can't wait to get my other blues back from my friends.



Yeahhhhh go Sinatra! Good boy! I loved the picture that you sent me of them just hanging out together. I guess he likes to wine and dine a lady first - he's a gentleman! 

Fingers crossed that Dana has lots of fat, healthy kits!


----------



## zaogirlo5

DharmaBuns said:


> Kelly, this was all really interesting information and I hope you didn't think I was bashing you or your herd. It wasn't my intent, trust me. I think you raise beautiful rabbits (that's why I bought one from you!)
> 
> I'm curious though, where do white toenails come from? Were they brought in by a single person or is it something that has always been in the breed?



In England they do not have the same disqualifications we have in the United States. Many of the cosmetic disqualifications that we have here that do not truly affect the rabbit's health are not disqualified over there. As a result, most breeds that that strong import heritage have "issues" with these things. Examples include: one testicle, butting teeth (not overlapping, just meeting), white toenails, etc. It's not culled for over there so they have more animals that are carriers of these traits. 

If you think about it, many disqualifications are random and arbitrary and not related to health (such as snuffles). In the U.S., why can some breeds have mismatched toenails but others cannot? Because someone (or several persons plural) got together and decided they wanted the breed to have a certain look.


----------



## woahlookitsme

was playing around on photoshop and made this for dino


----------



## DharmaBuns

That's a beautiful tribute to Dino. Did you ever find out what happened with him?


----------



## woahlookitsme

I haven't gotten all the results back there is still one report pending. I should get it tomorrow. But this is the thread I am updating on http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f27/i-really-need-some-ideas-73565/


----------



## DharmaBuns

Ohhh I didn't see the updates in that thread, thanks! I hope you get some definite answers. *hugs*


----------



## woahlookitsme

Hey everyone here's some of the latest pictures I keep meaning to put up lol. My baby blue a couple of weeks ago










I also got to try Sam at hopping  I only have one pic but two videos that I haven't uploaded yet. Ill try to later tonight





We went to a show two weeks ago also (the Houston rodeo) and my tans were so sleepy after the long day  It's so weird when they aren't scratching or chewing on something. Left to right is Tahoe, Gunner, and SW2 (I'm thinking of naming her SeaShell and calling her Shelly for short)





I also got to hang out with my baby rocky. He is just so chill for a Brit I love him!





And here's some pics of the blue from today I have found out its a boy and man is he getting big! I get his brothers and hopefully sisters on Sunday !!


----------



## Chrisdoc

THe little blue is adorable but I just love all your tans, they are such handsome bunnies. Look forward to seeing the new videos.


----------



## whitelop

The buns at the show look super comfy! haha. That little blue is adorable. 

Is that pillow behind him on the couch denim covered? lmao, I was like that looks like a leg...a disembodied leg. Then it was a pillow.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you  ill try to get them posted

They were definitely tired lol and no it just looks like it hahaha you can tell that my brothers dog went after the fabric


----------



## woahlookitsme

No videos yet I fell asleep super early after checking in the rabbits to the TRBA state show.

I have some awesome news!!! MY BLUE doe SW2 "SeaShell" got BEST OF BREED in the Saturday show!!! I am so happy for her!! Gunner got best opposite  they were judged by Allen Mesick I am so excited and really hope he judges Best In Show for today cause I have a good shot at it!!


----------



## DharmaBuns

woahlookitsme said:


> No videos yet I fell asleep super early after checking in the rabbits to the TRBA state show.
> 
> I have some awesome news!!! MY BLUE doe SW2 "SeaShell" got BEST OF BREED in the Saturday show!!! I am so happy for her!! Gunner got best opposite  they were judged by Allen Mesick I am so excited and really hope he judges Best In Show for today cause I have a good shot at it!!



That should be an EXCELLENT showing! Congrats on getting your Blue to win BOB - that's quite a feat! I know that it happened here in Michigan with two od your blues so you're definitely doing something right.  

Is this Whiskey's baby? How'd Luciano do?


----------



## PaGal

Congratulations!

Your buns are very handsome.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you 

Luciano got second out of four!  Allen said that lucianos fur is coarse and that he was a little longer in body. Gunner got first and is super short lol No best in show for my blue but allen didnt judge it :/ Eric Stewart did. Hopefully I get another good judge (im kinda hoping for Randy Shumaker). Tahoe got best opposite of variety my mom can only remember him commenting about his coat lol. He is in super bad coat. . .again LOL
And yes this is whiskey and seawolfs baby. She is my linebred doe that replaced whiskey. How are whiskeys babies?!? And elizabeth you have already seen this pic but here is luciano posing like a little pro:


----------



## Azerane

Oh man I love tans, such beautiful rabbits. Congrats with the BOBs.


----------



## woahlookitsme

thank you  I havent gotten a chance to put these up but I have some pictures of the blue babies. My little man's brother and sisters have come home finally. It looks like two boys and three girls. Four of them are already spoken for when they go to Kentucky. It's so weird not getting a chance to see them grow up. They'll be gone in a couple of weeks which is will be a bitter sweet moment. Here are some pics. Ill be getting individual photos and videos of them hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Azerane

So, I'll be in Texas in about 24 hours.... 

Love them!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Hahaha nice


----------



## DharmaBuns

Wow they're all spoken for? That's nuts - congrats!!! Who is getting them? I think everyone saw how great your blues are


----------



## woahlookitsme

Lol well everyone is except 1 buck. Mike had talked to me at convention about getting a blue so that's mainly why I repeated this breeding. Then Kaitlin wants a buck. Megan wants a doe and I'm going to trade the last doe to a lady from Louisiana for a doe that is from my previous lines (a beyonce and Chevy linebred doe).


----------



## Chrisdoc

They are absolutely gorgeous, I just love them all and the chocolate (I think) on the previous page is just beautiful. The more I see the tans, the more I fall in love with them and many congratulations on the BOB.


----------



## woahlookitsme

I got some videos of the blues!

the girls
[ame]http://youtu.be/J9J31HkegEc[/ame]

the boys
https://www.youtube.com/v/GstD4ahXn7s

mixed up
http://www.youtube.com/v/HhAHNukCptA


----------



## woahlookitsme

the reason for talking is these are my videos for buyers. The babies are still pretty young and to me they are all nice so Im not sure how people will pick from them all lol. I love this breeding it produces fantastic type at only 6 weeks old. 

I have got names. The last Serena and SeaWolf litter was after the phonetic alphabets so I kept with that theme these guys are
SO - "Ocean" Girl
SP - "Papa" Boy
SQ - "Quebec" (or Que for short) Girl
SR - "Romeo" Boy
SS - "Sierra" Girl


----------



## Azerane

woahlookitsme said:


> I love this breeding it produces fantastic type at only 6 weeks old.



Forgive the amateur, but do you mean a type of breeding, or a breeding of two particular rabbits together?  They look great though, is one of them a little smaller than the other two, or maybe just my eyes.

Also, what sort of personalities do tans have? I mean, I know it varies between rabbits, but I'm sure there's a bit of a trend.


----------



## woahlookitsme

We do have a run in there only being 1lb 3 oz. The others are 2-5 oz more. And yes i meant the pair of parents and what they produce is my favorite. I have bred Serena and SeaWolf before and the babies were so gorgeous and I ended up winning a Best Of Breed and Best Opposite of breed with two of them at the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo over 15-20 black tans which is a hard feat to do for a blue! 

They are an active breed that love to run and investigate. They are rarely scared or intimidated by anything unless its a loud sound unexpectedly. They can have quite the tude as youngins and teenagers but once they grow older (1-2yrs) they calm down and become awesome lovers. Beyonce will run around me a million times and one i put my hand out she will tan flop right under it for pets. She is the most awesome and loveable rabbit ever and it definitely is passed onto her babies which is great


----------



## Tauntz

Congratulations! :yahoo:


----------



## woahlookitsme

Dana is nesting Yay She is due early this week. Beyonce is also "supposed" to be due but she hasn't started nesting. We shall see. . . And my moms chocolate polish is also hard at work.

HayStache


----------



## DharmaBuns

You need to go ahead and send another blue baby my way! lol!! 

Go Dana Go! have lots and lots of healthy little babies!


----------



## woahlookitsme

LOL even maddie said she wants one of the blues! Looks like Im going to have to rebreed serena and seawolf to have babies for convention or next tan nationals   I cant wait to see how many she has it is killing me!!! She was already pulling fur when I left houston! haha


----------



## woahlookitsme

Never got to get baby pics up. Here they are. Man O man are these guys chubby er I mean well fed  1 black and 2 chocolate. There was another black but it was super skinny and died by day 2. I wish I knew the sexes already!! These are Sam and Dino's full siblings


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OMG woahlookitsme! Those bunnies are SO SO SO adorable! I have to stop looking at baby bunnies, or I'll end up with a household full of them, lol.

I love tans! The breed look so sleek and they are so pretty. They are cute as babies and adults.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Lol they are pretty stinkin cute I agree  I just love that they're fat and healthy


----------



## kmaben

They're mischevious as all get out. Dont let her fool you with their cute ways.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Hahahahah I just call it curious about the world and they don't like to be held back by bars and cages LOL


----------



## bhoffman

Aww so cute!!! I don't believe that we have Tans around here! Would be really neat to see onein person!


----------



## MagPie

OMG you are killing me with their cuteness. You should send one my way XD


----------



## woahlookitsme

More cute pictures for you guys to aw at!! 

Got the Dana and Sinatra babies sexed. Now to come up with names! I'm thinking of staying with the mobster names theme so if anyone has ideas?!

This is the black buck! Baby looks just like his daddy!






A chocolate buck





The chocolate doe I am keeping to replace momma. The two boys and Dana are gunna go stay with Elizabeth when they get old enough!





Me and a baby 





Now my moms polish babies! Evaluations would be awesome!
Her new broken black jr doe





Her black buck MP3. He was long and narrow in his shoulders at first but they have bulked up now that he's gotten older. Interesting. . .





And her little junior doe that I absolutely love and I hope she doesn't change! She is about 10weeks old. Any ideas on if she might change?


----------



## wendymac

OMG! Love the little black Tan baby! He's looking, like, "Really? Again?" LOL Plus I love that dark black against the mahogany. I'm not going to try to evaluate the Polish, because I don't know enough about them (and how much or how little they change from babies to adults). But out of them all, I like the junior black doe. She looks like she has really nice type.


----------



## Azerane

Words cannot express how much I love Tans, love that chocolate tan doe, she's really beautiful. I think that's part of why I fell for Bandit when I say\w him because he has a slightly similar marking scheme (apart from the points of course) to tans except in grey and white.


----------



## DharmaBuns

Do you/have you watched The Sopranos? It's by far my favorite show and it's about mobsters. You could name the black one "Sil/Silvio" or "Paulie" or "Tony". I had another name listed here but apparently it can't get past the sensors and I can certainly see why, lol. It would be a nam hard to explain at a rabbit show.  I vote "Silvio" for the black one!


----------



## woahlookitsme

I don't lol. His last litter I named the two girls after his two daughters (nancy and tina) and then the boys were associates of the rat pack (Willie moretti, Costello, and Luciano)  then Dino was named after dean martin and sam was so named after sammy davis junior. Silvio is cool sounding. Hmm I'm thinking of Ava (after ava gardner) for the girl. Maybe Joey (after Joey bishop), Momo, Mooney, or Salvatore (after Sam Giancana), I might even do the black buck as Frank or Francis since he looks so much like Sinatra. Ah I don't know so many choices.


----------



## DharmaBuns

woahlookitsme said:


> I don't lol. His last litter I named the two girls after his two daughters (nancy and tina) and then the boys were associates of the rat pack (Willie moretti, Costello, and Luciano)  then Dino was named after dean martin and sam was so named after sammy davis junior. Silvio is cool sounding. Hmm I'm thinking of Ava (after ava gardner) for the girl. Maybe Joey (after Joey bishop), Momo, Mooney, or Salvatore (after Sam Giancana), I might even do the black buck as Frank or Francis since he looks so much like Sinatra. Ah I don't know so many choices.



Oooh pick Salvatore. I love that!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I am so loving those tans, they are all so gorgeous. I know nothing about Polish but I just love the little doe, she is just lovely.

Names are great, love them all and I really like Salvatore. Lovely bunny family you have :thumbup


----------



## PaGal

Aaww stop! Now you are making me want a tan too!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, they are so so so adorable! I'm going to have to stop looking at this thread, or I'll end up with a bunch of tans, lol. They are so adorable!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Wendy you should post up some of your polish babies!! I know you have some from the pictures on facebook LOL

Thank you everyone! Im going to try to get more pics when I go home this weekend and it is decided the chocolate buck will be named Salvatore and tattooed SAL  I really like the name Ava for his sister. Now to just decide on the black buck. Hmm I like Francis but it sounds more girly but Frank doesnt sound like a show bunny name lol. I will have to ponder this one


----------



## majorv

Yes, I like Salvatore, Sal for short. What about Antonio for the other one, Tony for short?


----------



## DharmaBuns

majorv said:


> Yes, I like Salvatore, Sal for short. What about Antonio for the other one, Tony for short?



LOVE THIS IDEA :hearts


----------



## cheezling

They're beautiful!
I'd so get one if I lived closer.
How big do they usually get, by the way?
I'd really like to have another bunny that's a larger breed. =)


----------



## woahlookitsme

Yay names have been decided upon  

Competitve tans only get to 4-4.5 lbs but the standard says they cannot get above 6lbs.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Here are some pics of the babies  I haven't checked for white toenails yet but now thinking about it I probably will tomorrow. I don't know if Ill be able to tell but maybe? I let the tans, baby polish, and my moms other polish (the black junior doe) out together. Enough talk here ya go!





















Antonio


----------



## woahlookitsme

Salvatore 





My little doe Ava is so skittish. She is gunna need mucho handling. Poor thing





Shes hiding with the polish


----------



## Azerane

You're killing me with the cuteness here, and Bandit's getting jealous 

I'm guessing white toenails are a fault? Are they common, even when breeding from animals that don't have them, do they just crop up randomly? Or can you remove them from a line?


----------



## woahlookitsme

White toenails are a disqualification from show in the US. I believe they were discussed earlier in my thread on page 29. Kelly (aka zaogirlo5) made some really good comments about them. The problem is that overseas rabbits are not disqualified for white toenails so any rabbit with imported lines can have higher chances of throwing that. 

They normally are associated with dilute colors such as blue. They shouldn't be common in a rabbitry but aren't unheard of in one to just pop up. If they pop up in a cross that cross shouldn't be repeated BUT Sam was an amazing tan that could have won many Best in Shows except for the fact that she had white toenails. Even her chocolate brother was as beautiful as she. I just had to repeat this breeding and I am going to try my best at watching out for them whenever I breed this chocolate doe. To make it simple this cross created beautiful animals that I had to take a chance on.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

They are so so so cute! What breed is the tiny black and white one in the second picture of your first picture post? He is adorable!


----------



## woahlookitsme

that is my moms cute little broken polish doe that she is hoping to keep. She has been dying for a broken doe and finally got one


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Well she is really adorable!  I'm glad your mom finally got a doe.


----------



## PaGal

I think I need an Antonio! They are gorgeous!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Lol She is very happy too  

haha! Antonio is gunna be quite the looker! I am so jealous of you elizabeth! I am loving him!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I like them all, but I think if I could choose one I would take the baby polish bunny. But I also would want Salvatore. :nod


----------



## J.Bosley

Bring one to Ontario for me!!! :nod


----------



## woahlookitsme

the polish babies can be pretty darn cute. But as they get older they do just get quite common looking (Sorry mom lol)
Haha I wish! Ontario is super far why oh why LOL

I got some pics of the doe I was dying to get at tan nationals! I am so happy I got her and am VERY lucky to have her. After selling all those beyonce and chevy babies from the beginning of my thread and then never getting a replacement doe from beyonce I had been kicking myself! I finally got a doe that has chevy and seawolf in her back ground so guess who she is getting bred to LOL. I am expecting blacks blues and chocolates. I am so excited to have her and wish she would hurry and hit puberty already. You can see Rocky in the background trying to get after her lol Poor dude needs a bunny friend or a stuffed animal


----------



## DharmaBuns

Love that doe, she's gorgeous


----------



## woahlookitsme

Me too! Although in the belly pic you can tell she fades but I'm sure Chevy will fix that lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, I looked up the polish breed and I saw a picture of the adult polish and they did look common. But I still think they are cute!

That tan doe is adorable! I love her colors. How did you get her to stay in the positions you want her in? Ash would never stay in those positions, much less sit still like that.


----------



## woahlookitsme

She does it on her own. I just sit back make sure she doesn't jump off and snap away with the camera. If you watch most of my tans on YouTube and the ones of Dino you can see when they stop and pose. This is very desirable in a tan and mine will do it from the beginning. Some not as much as others but sitting like that comes with confidence and proudness.


----------



## THAT LADY

I can't get over the gorgeousness!!!! <3

I made it to the KY show at the beginning of the month - for anyone who hasn't been a spectator - GO. 
The tans are SOOOOOOOO exceptional. 

The whole thing was BUNNY HEAVEN to me. (Although That Man made me peddle my wares - and kept losing me because I was talking to so many rabbits!)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow, she does it on her own?! Ash will sit like that, but if I get the camera and get close to him he gets all interested turns around and starts to sniff at me.


----------



## sweet_buns

Tans are so strikingly beautiful.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you  lol That Lady! Im glad you got to give them lovins! My baby blues were there I had most of them in the cage with their siblings except during judging. They were too young for me to just separate them. All of them went to their new homes and are doing great! 

Here's some new pics  they are in order of Salvatore, Antonio, and Ava.


----------



## woahlookitsme

I also wanted to post an updated picture of JS1 my moms beautiful black polish doe. She is just as gorgeous!! Here she is at now 3mos old


----------



## woahlookitsme

Oh I almost forgot! Here are my baby blues  I bred SeaShell (aka SW2) to a lilac buck at tan nationals and I got 2 blues. I hope there arent any white toenails. . .


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh gosh! What handsome and pretty bunnies! I love all the tans, they are such cute bunnies. Your moms black polish doe is simply beautiful. And what a pretty color she is. I don't really like the color black, but she looks pretty in black. Your baby blues are so cute! They really do look blue, lol.


----------



## DharmaBuns

Eeep! I'm in love with sal and Toni...they are beautiful. And of course their sister Ava is gorgeous as well. Love your polish - so beautiful!! 

Thanks for posting updated pictures, I love 'em. Good luck with your blue kits, it's always so disheartening when you see a white toenail


----------



## woahlookitsme

thank you elise  She is very pretty 

lol elizabeth they are lookin super gorgeous! I can't wait to take them to longview in june! I got some updated blue baby pics anddddd we have eye circles!!! They aren't perfect but they are much better than what I've had.


----------



## kmaben

Why are baby rabbits so stinkin cute? I just want to like......squish them to my face.


----------



## woahlookitsme

lol Kaley! Ill be sure to give them an extra squish just for you!

Heres another picture of the eye circles I am so excited!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

What cute baby bunnies! I just can't get over how cute they are!


----------



## kmaben

What happened to Gunner? What did the vet day? I'm so sorry that it happened he's such a sweet handsome boy


----------



## woahlookitsme

thank you elise  They sure are adorable!

My mom went out to check on the buns and gunner was totally lateral. She filled his bowl and he didnt get up. She came and woke me up I went out and picked him up. He couldnt lift his head or get up. He just layed there. I told mom we need to get him looked at. This guy is supposed to be my major herd buck and I never got to breed him. He is pretty much my baby so I wanted to give him any chance I could. We took him into the bunny vet and they took x rays. He had some questionable fractures along his cervical vertebrae. Between his skull and atlas there was a gap that could have been made from trauma. And there were some lines in some vertebrae that he said growth plates normally occur but they shouldnt be apparent because he is 1 year old. So we arent really sure what happened. I am syringe feeding him critical care 4x a day (30ml) and along with water the sam amount. He is still pooping but no pee yet. His feet have become cold so I am keeping a heated towel over him. This is a very sad day because he is the sweetest rabbit I have next to rocky. Im not sure whats going to happen but I am praying for a miracle


----------



## woahlookitsme

awesome news! Gunner is dorsal!! He is sitting up and reacting to his surroundings! He was even grooming his front paws. He still cant fully control his back legs but this is huge! Im so proud of my little man


----------



## kmaben

Yikes Sarah. Glad he's feeling better though. Hopefully this is the start of progress.:feelbetter:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh, I'm so sorry about Gunner. But I'm glad he seems to be getting better. Hopefully he'll heal quickly.


----------



## woahlookitsme

I hope so! He has a recheck at the vet Thursday I just hope he continues to get better. We had a towel filled with urine and some poo. They were sticking together so I went ahead and gave him some benebac. I'm going to try giving him hay In the morning and see what he thinks. I might also try some more nutridrops. Oh yea doc gave him some dex when we went in so that might be why he's feeling better. He didn't give too much because of his gut. 

Ill be sleeping right next to him tonight on the couch so I can keep a close eye.


----------



## DharmaBuns

keep us updated on how Gunner's doing! Poor guy, I hope he's alright!!! Go gunner!


----------



## woahlookitsme

I'll definitely keep updating you guys. He did good this morning. Ate critical care quickly and his full syringe of water. No more pee yet but we still have poo. Not acting more like himself today but still reacting to things. When one of the dogs came in trough the dog door both ears went forward lol. He's still trying to groom himself even though he can just do his front paws. Will keep updating later


----------



## whitelop

Holy crap Sarah! Thats terrible about Gunner. That sounds like serious trauma. He was outside right? Do you think someone tried to steal him or something and he kicked out and did major damage? Or if someone tried to pick him up his ears or the scruff of his neck? Not you guys of course, but like a stranger. 
Or maybe I'm way off base, but the first thing that came to my mind was someone who was inexperienced with rabbits trying to steal him or something. 

Either way, its really sad. 
I hope he continues to heal! I would be a nervous wreck as I bet you are. Hopefully tomorrow he'll be better than today and he'll do well at his recheck.


----------



## woahlookitsme

He was outside. The bunny cages are right next to my window. In my room that is above my bed. I was up until 4am and I never heard anything. Plus if anyone was outside scrappy my dog would have barked. He is really good about that when he hears people outside our apartment. I still have no clue what happened but that is an idea

I have so much great news!! My little man is such a fighter!! His appointment is in 45 minutes but when I woke up this morning I found him sitting up on all fours!! I opened the top and his front paws even went on the edge so he could be curious. Words can not express how happy I am. He was inhaling the critical care this morning so I tried hay and he started grabbing it and eating it! Yesterday he would only just hold it in his mouth but today he was violently grabbing it. With that improvement I tried to offer pellets. He ate 5 of them! I didn't want to give him too much but he is hilarious when I tried to give him the rest of the critical care he totally gave me a fuss! I think he wants the pellets lol. Still no drinking water on his own so I'll have to try later cause syringing water is so messy lol. Oh also when he was sitting up he started leaning down grooming himself. He is still wobbly when moving and he still can't hop but balance is much better! Here's a picture of him


----------



## whitelop

Awww! That is such good news! What a strong willed bunny! haha. Hopefully he'll continue to make improvements everyday and be back to new in no time!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That is so great! He is one fighter! I hope he keeps getting better. Hopefully he'll be back to normal in no time! I'm so happy to have read this.


----------



## majorv

:woohooarty::goodjob GUNNER!


----------



## woahlookitsme

So just an update on gunner he is back at my parents house. No longer receiving critical care or syringe feedings. He has some balance issues but not much and can run around like his old self although i tried not to let him get too crazy. Mom is observing his eating habits but he was eating and drinking out of a bowl by himself. Poo and pee was normal. Im so happy and maybe I might even be able to breed him. Ill ask doc when i call tomorrow


----------



## DharmaBuns

Yeah!! I've been thinking of you guys a lot and I am so so happy that he's doing well. Thank you Sarah for being such a great rabbit mommy!


----------



## whitelop

Sarah thats awesome that he's better! That must be such a relief to you guys!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yay! That is so great! What a relief!


----------



## zaogirlo5

woahlookitsme said:


> So just an update on gunner he is back at my parents house. No longer receiving critical care or syringe feedings. He has some balance issues but not much and can run around like his old self although i tried not to let him get too crazy. Mom is observing his eating habits but he was eating and drinking out of a bowl by himself. Poo and pee was normal. Im so happy and maybe I might even be able to breed him. Ill ask doc when i call tomorrow



I haven't really been on here or on facebook much lately, so I'm a little behind. But I'm glad he's doing well. I know he is very special to you.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you everyone for your support! You guys have been awesome at lifting my spirits! It was definitely a relief and he is super special kelly even if he got no placed at nationals lol 

I promise to get updated pictures of my babies soon  I sexed the blues and I am seeing two boys lol oh well I cant wait to start breeding for show season


----------



## woahlookitsme

Got some pics as promised. I went out to take pics of my blue babies but caught them nursing instead LOL older ones are in order of Sal Toni and Ava. They will be going to their first show next weekend I'm super excited for them  sal is the choco buck he is so curious about everything. Toni is the black and Ava is the choco doe


----------



## Azerane

The line across the face is very pronounced. Is that normal or will it grow out?


----------



## woahlookitsme

Totally normal. The nose color is the closest to what the adult color will look like. These babies when in coat will be pretty dark. Their tan color is alright now but it should get even darker as they molt out those baby coats. Even the black has a pronounced line lol. These guys are only just turned 8weeks old. Their prime will probably be at 10-12 weeks. There's this show next weekend and then another in August I just hope they don't go in and out of coat between these two shows lol


----------



## Azerane

Ahh ok, cool  I think I read once that there's a lot of competition where you are so the age for showing is really young, compared to other places that may not have so many tans and you could have much older competitive tans, is that right? In any case, they are absolutely gorgeous, I just love the chocolate ones. *steals*


----------



## DharmaBuns

Eeeeek I love the pictures!!! These are out of Sinatra/Dana right? 

Gotta love chocolates their molt lines. I'm hoping one day Tahoe will decide to not be a "multi-hued" rabbit, but I think he likes the contrast of dark brown against a lighter brown on his fur.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh they are so cute! I love the one in the 8th picture where he/she is cleaning its paws. SO cute!!!


----------



## whitelop

Wow, if nose color says what their adult colors will be, then they're going to be dark! And I LOVE THEM! 
I love the pictures of all of them. They're all so cute. If I ever get another rabbit...I'm coming to Texas. 

Is Gunner still improving? I hope so.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Azerane: well there used to be a lot of competition in my area but everyone sold out now. Tans are a junior breed though anyways which means that they have some ugly stages in the beginning but once they hit that 3-5 month mark they can easily beat a senior for best of breed. After they hit senior age you are supposed to retire and breed them. I love the chocos too but the blues have me smitten 

Elizabeth yes these are the babies  lol at Tahoe!! That old man is so indecisive

Elise thank you  yea that's my baby girl Ava that I get to keep

Morgan: I know!!! I can't wait for them to molt out! Haha just let me know what color you want when you come LOL! And yes gunner is amazing! Doc said ill be able to breed him in about a month  I'm so happy he pulled through 

I got some more pics today of the blues and momma Dana  she is such a sweet girl


----------



## Chrisdoc

THe more I see your tans, the more I love this breed. They are so beautiful and the way they stand and look, well I just love them. Good to hear Gunner is improving and the babies are adorable.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I agree with Chris, tans are such a handsome breed. Your baby tans are just too cute! My next rabbit will most likely be a tan!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you  It will be toni, sal, and avas first show this weekend and we leave on friday. I will have to clear out space to take pics with my phone but its sounding like we will have a really good turnout for tans which im super excited about! I was thinking about buying something for the bob and bos but im not sure what. I might make a thread about it asking. I also just bred serena with chevy and she will be due around the 4th of july  I am actually super excited about this pairing because they are both awesome parents that create really nice babies. Ill attach pics of them below just because I hate making a post without pics lol 

Annnddd if beyonce is preggo she should be due next week. I tried palpating but couldn't feel much so I am not too excited. After this I am not sure if i should try again or not. . .I already tried the acv trick and was giving it to her for two weeks once daily spritzing it on some oats. I bred her to seawolf again (this is the second time) without her catching. Any ideas or things to try differently? It wasn't too hot when I bred him so he shouldn't have been sterile. Im kind of at the point of questioning retiring her or finding a pet home for her.


----------



## Kitkatkamo

Awwwww...... They are so cute!!!&#128515;


----------



## DharmaBuns

Ooooh good luck, hopefully you've got some pregnant does!!


----------



## Azerane

I'm assuming that's the buck Chevy in the bottom photo from your last post? How old is he?


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you  Elizabeth I am so excited I can't sleep the babies first show is tomorrow Ill take videos and pics of the show!

Yes thats him the black is Serena and Choco is my man Chevy(gunners dad). He was born in April of 09 so just turned four  that pic is when he was younger and out of coat lol so far for about a year now he has been in a gorgeous chocolate coat without molting again. Sure took long enough lol


----------



## THAT LADY

*SOON.*​


----------



## woahlookitsme

Yay the babies have officially been to their first show and they did great! Everyone ran like they were supposed to and the babies got good comments. My moms polish also did good  JS1 got amazing comments also. I got some random pictures of a blue baby, some adorable up and coming polish babies, polish being judged by mikey franke, and the winning pictures. Antonio came out on top in the Tan shows on saturday and won BOB for both shows. Mikey judged show A and Maddie Pratt judged Show B. BOSB went to one of my blues that I sold to a youth member during nationals! I was so excited for her and her blue  It was sierra that took it and she is growing up so nicely! For the polish my mom had one other breeder there for friday night and JS1 took BOB. Her broken buck took BOSB. For the shows on saturday JS1 didnt have the maturity to beat the seniors but the judges really like her! Alright heres some pictures


----------



## DharmaBuns

Go Antonio!!! Tear up those tables


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Cuties! All these tans are really cute! I think I'm having a cuteness overdose!


----------



## woahlookitsme

So just changing around the rabbitry a little bit and FINALLY adding two new cages for tans!! I'm so happy! What we are going to do is change out the cages on our PCV hutch. We're going from four 24x30s to six 24x24s! This will allow me to keep herd bucks and growing juniors in so the moms and litters can move to the side of the house to stay in our other 24x30s. I have been dying to get another herd doe because I have soooo many people around here requesting tans that I cannot keep up! Ill attach pics below of the cages then two of my boys captain jack and seawolf (sorry for his ugly fur lol hot weather has finally settled in Texas to stay). We only did the top cages. I am waiting for seashells babies to be weaned and then well switch out the bottom

In other news no updated baby pictures but Serena is expecting this weekend. Silly me I didn't even palpate her so it will be a guessing game. I've been super busy got a new job finished college and am graduating on the 3rd then I also still have my vet school applications to finish. Yes craziness has ensued


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Cute tans!


----------



## woahlookitsme

thank you  even with their rusty fur they are still handsome haha


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

They are! 

Oh and I didn't read what you had said above the photos. I just want to say that I'm sure the new cages will work great. 

And congrats on Serena! Can't wait to see her babies!


----------



## woahlookitsme

lol Its okay! thank you im sure they will be perfect! And I cant wait either I already have people on a waiting list for them!


----------



## Bonsai

Tans are so pretty! Their fur is sleek and shiny, really shows off those rich colors of theirs.  I love this breed, they seem to have a more athletic look to them, moreso than your standard pet rabbits. Wonder what it is about them that makes me think that, hehe.

Pretty sure I need at least two of these adorable babies I've seen in the pages I browsed. On a serious note, I am eagerly anticipating the baby pictures! Tans are so pretty, I'm fairly attached to blues and chocolates.  Your black & tans are sooo pretty, though, so it makes it difficult for me to say I wouldn't eagerly grab a black from you if given the opportunity.  Too bad I live in TN.


----------



## Azerane

Bonsai said:


> Tans are so pretty! Their fur is sleek and shiny, really shows off those rich colors of theirs.  I love this breed, they seem to have a more athletic look to them, moreso than your standard pet rabbits. Wonder what it is about them that makes me think that, hehe.



Hopefully I'm not butchering the breed standard when I say this, but at least from my perspective they seem more athletic because of the arched backs. The arch in turn brings their belly higher off the ground which gives them a tendency to look sleeker and more refined as opposed to the fluffy ball that a lot of other bunnies can look like


----------



## woahlookitsme

agree with azerane  You didnt butcher anything. Tans used to have an older standard which where heavier boned, and overall thicker rabbits. Recently the tan underwent a dramatic appearance change. The bone got much lighter and so did the animals. This allowed them to have a higher metabolism, be more active, and in turn sleeker and in my opinion more elegant in their appearance. The thinner bone came from breeders who were able to import tan stock from overseas. Tans have changed but I like them much better this way. I cant wait to post baby pictures either  The blues have definitely stole my heart especially because I produce such nice ones lo


----------



## DharmaBuns

woahlookitsme said:


> The blues have definitely stole my heart especially because I produce such nice ones lo



So true! I completely agree with this. I love Whiskey and her daughter, if possible, is even more beautiful than she is!


----------



## Bonsai

Oh wow, I didn't realize their standard had been overhauled! That's pretty interesting, makes me wonder what other breeds have been "redone". I can definitely see that the arch and cylinder-shaped bodies are what makes them seem athletic. They're very elegant and just overall sleek. I believe they could be in one of those sports car commercials. 

I can't wait to see more of your blues! Seeing all the pictures and upcoming babies is whetting my excitement for my own bunny in a couple months. Man, waiting is the worst! Must be even worse if you're the breeder, eager to see all those babies.

I suppose I should ask here (if you don't mind) but do you have any advice for anyone looking to get into rabbit showing and breeding? I've been seriously thinking about it lately and I get to go to my first rabbit show in August - the day I pick my baby up. I've asked a couple other breeders but I like getting more advice  Doesn't hurt to have a few peoples' views to store as food for thought!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Lol thank you Elizabeth!! I bet her daughter is gorgeous! So jealous the only blues I could get both had to be boys haha rats

Bonsai I don't mind at all. It definitely takes a lot of work! BUT if you are willing to put in that work the rewards that come make everything worthwhile! What breed are you getting at the show? Ask anyone you can for advice and/or about their rabbits! Don't be afraid to talk to someone (unless theyre grooming or frantically getting their rabbit ready for show lol) majority of breeders and exhibitors love to talk about their rabbits (I know I do!) find a breed you will truly enjoy and try showing a couple of times. When I first started I didn't get many good comments but that pushed me into working harder! Also make sure you have some space for it. I am pretty small with me and my mom only having about 18 broodstock In between two breeds (tans and polish). You don't have to have a big rabbitry to produce good rabbits but you must learn when it's time to move one on if they aren't doing what they need to for your herd. It can be hard but most of mine go to other exhibitors (especially if its a nice rabbit but I just either can't use it or its not working out) who knows it may work out with someone else. I rarely have to find pet homes for mine.


----------



## Bonsai

Thank you for the advice!

I know it'll be a lot of work but I wanted to do "small-scale" to begin with. Maybe a pair or two (probably one, to begin with...).

The breeds I've been interested in working with are Dutch, Netherland Dwarf, Himalayan, Mini Satin, and Holland Lop. I wouldn't do ALL of them, it would just depend on whichever I feel I'm drawn to more, you know? If my Nethie baby works out and I really like what I see of the breed, Nethies would most likely be my choice. My only worry with them is the "peanut" babies... The necessity to breed a dwarf to a false dwarf worries me greatly, I wouldn't want to screw up somehow.  So after Nethies, my second choice is either Hima or Lops.

I'll definitely talk to a few exhibitors! I've always wanted to show rabbits or dogs or SOMETHING so it really is something I'm very interested in doing, I just never had the chance to. My biggest worry was the exhibitors not wanting to talk, hehe. Now that I know they enjoy talking about their rabbits and such, I feel more comfortable.  I'm really excited to go to my first rabbit show, even if I'm not participating.

Some more questions I have... How do you control smell and how does "exercise time" go? I imagine with more than a couple rabbits, finding time/space to allow them to run around is difficult... So how do you manage that personally? I know unaltered rabbits spray/their urine smells stronger and that's the only reason I'm asking. My unaltered girl (she's getting fixed soon, hehe) hasn't sprayed before for some reason, so I've never had to deal with spraying but I've heard/can imagine it is difficult to deal with.


----------



## majorv

Maybe we've been fortunate but none of our rabbits spray. We have outside stackable cages that are two tiers so we have the boys on the bottom and the girls on top. The boys have a stronger smelling urine so their pee and poop falls on the ground. We periodically take the top layer off and use it for mulch. Keeping the sexes on the same level greatly helps with any possible spraying. Once, I had a buck next to one of my does and SHE was the one who sprayed! As soon as I moved him and put a doe next to her, it stopped. You shouldn't have a problem with smell, as long as you keep things clean. If yours will be inside then it's more of a challenge.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Nethies definitely have a hard reputation. I highly suggest talking to other breeders if you do choose them. The peanuts are a big worry but also does either not catching or having hard times with litters is another complaint I hear. Netherlands are also super competitive especially down here so make sure you know the standard backwards and forwards before picking out a breeding pair. 

My mom raised himis for a little while  they are sweet rabbits and its not too hard finding good quality. There was not alot of competition down here so she switched to polish instead. My mom answered cleaning pretty well. For me exercise time is much different especially since I have a running breed. My tans exercise is running on a board or in my house. My older tans aren't as active and lounge around a lot so they don't get a whole lot of exercise. I try to bring them in for a stretch when it's time to breed. My juniors go up on a table for about 10 minutes (i usually try it once a week) in the summer heat right now I won't do it too much but I might take them inside more. I run my juniors because they could use the exercise but more so I do it to build their confidence for shows. Sometimes if we have a lot of babies I will throw them all together in my bathroom and let them explore for a half day or so this is a great video opportunity lol. 

But my moms polish (much like how your dwarfs will be) can be pretty sedentary and don't move a lot. They normally don't have that outside exercise time. Part of it is because I don't have time for it either. I come home on the weekends from school and work and really only have time to do what I need to do with my tans. I also wanted to add I'm going to get new pics right now actually. The two blue babies are going to get exercise and I need to take the Sinatra babies out for new pics. Sooo cuteness overload will comense soon lol


----------



## woahlookitsme

Alright so this will be with quite a few posts now that we are only limited to 10 pics. The two blues will be first. Then Sal, Toni, and Ava. I also wanted to post up a pic of JS1. She is now 5mos and still drop dead gorgeous


----------



## woahlookitsme

more pics


----------



## woahlookitsme

more pics  man ava has certainly come out of her shell. She is such a natural poser I didnt have to use the grass to get her to stand up as much as I did the boys.


----------



## Bonsai

Thank you both so much for all your information! I didn't realize Nethies were sedentary - a few people I'd talked to told me they were average "energy". However, when you say they have a "hard reputation" how do you mean that? They're hard to breed or they're difficult rabbits? I've been paranoid lately that I'm going to wind up with a bad rabbit or something because I've read conflicting reviews on their temperament. The breeder assures me her bucks tend to be laidback (and my boy is supposed to be, but you never know when they're babies...) but I've just got this nagging feeling. Sorry for unloading that question on you!

It is a good thing you guys haven't had spraying problems! Whenever I get into breeding, hopefully I won't have one either! You two seem to really know what you're doing and your system seems to work very well.  I may have to keep the double-decker cages in mind, hehe. You would think they would spray more if there's two same-sex beside eachother, not the other way around! Silly rabbits.

I've heard Himis are sweet! Too bad I have yet to find a good breeder for them around here. I may find some at the rabbit show, who knows. I love their body shape, they look like slinkies. Or loaves of bread, even, hehe. My Heidi looks a bit like them (she's a black pointed white) and I think she may be part-Himi because she often assumes the bunnyloaf position and looks a LOT like them confirmation-wise. If she is part-Himi and her personality is standard for them, they are sweet bunnies.

Your babies are GORGEOUS! Those blues, oh my... I believe I need them. Not want them, I need them, hehe! Texas is just a hop and a skip away from Tennessee, right?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

OMG! The tan breed is just soooooooooo gorgeous! The next crochet bunny I make will be a tan!


----------



## woahlookitsme

I have heard complaint that they can be mean. Boys I generally notice with any breed are more docile and sweet. But the more common complaint I hear is that they are too hard to get bred and/or bad mothers. There is a breeder that did a special talk at the ARBA convention all about small breeds and breeding. She raises dwarfs. If I could somehow get you that powerpoint Im sure that would be a big help. Ill try to pm it to you. LOL TN is definitely not far away! We drove through there when we went to the convention  Right through nashville and memphis

Oh Elise I would love to see it!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

When I make it I'll post a topic with pictures of it. I'll have to alter the pattern for the body a little to make the nice sleek body.


----------



## Azerane

Just going to reiterate how adorable tans are!


----------



## Bonsai

I've heard the mean complaint and the breeder was forthcoming about some of her does being problematic. One doe lunged at the judges, apparently! But she was quick to reassure me that her bucks tend to be laid-back and my boy in particular is supposed to be the most laidback in his litter. I don't mind a lapbunny, trust me.  I just don't want to wind up with a furry little monster out for blood! I probably got lucky with Heidi, she is super sweet and laidback. Her only problem is that she growls sometimes, haha. She boxed me for the first time two days ago - and it was my fault, I just startled her. But I hear so often that does are the spitfires and often have the behavioral problems.

Hopefully, so long as I'm gentle and raise him well, he won't turn out mean. 

I've heard about the hard to breed thing... Lots of things said that their babies died often. Maybe a "normal" rabbit would be best for a first-time show and breeder... No rush on sending the powerpoint! If you do find it, I'd love to see it. I'm probably at least a year away from doing anything in terms of showing/breeding but I can't turn down some good information and reading material. 

Wow! I live about 2 hours away from Nashville. I didn't realize there were "conventions". I will have to investigate this further!  I can just imagine my family's reaction when I explain to them that I want to go to Texas to get a _rabbit_. They already view them as "livestock" so they'd probably think I was going crazy LOL.


----------



## woahlookitsme

I think you should be okay with a male. I definitely notice that they are much sweeter. Ill try to see if I can get the PowerPoint sent to you. Haha about your family. It's okay we're all a little bit off in some way or another I know I am lol. The next rabbit convention is in Pennsylvania (around Halloween this year) and in 2014 it will be in ft worth Texas! Yay!

Good news!! Serena is so fat and officially nesting!! Before pregnancy she weighed 4lb 15oz and today she topped out at 5lb 8oz!! I'm hoping for a big litter!! She should have them on Sunday and I cannot wait! Ill attach some nesting pictures  

Also beyonce was bred for the last round today. If she doesn't take this last time it will be a year in August since she had her first litter. Chances are she won't conceive after that so I might have to find her a pet home. Now to just find the right person. . .


----------



## Azerane

How cute! I love the mouth stuffed full with hay!  Congrats on the expectant mum. I would totally offer Beyonce a pet home if I was anywhere near you, lol. Random question, how long have you been breeding for?


----------



## whitelop

Hahahaha. The haystache! How cute! I love those. Congrats Serena for the babies! Hopefully everything goes smoothly and you have a big healthy litter! 

Those blue babies have the sweetest little faces! I love them all! 
The spot on Ava's head, will that go away? Is that a baby thing? I think its really cute! If it doesn't go away, is she unshowable? Either way, they're all beautiful!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I love the mouth full of hay! So adorable!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Man I can't believe it's been so long!! Ive been breeding and raising rabbits for 6 years come this October. I started raising cals my senior year in high school for FFA. 

I love the haystache too!! It means there's babies on the way!! 

The spot on Ava's head will go away eventually. She is still young and changing coats. Dino actually had the same exact thing on his head and so does sal lol. Once they completely molt out of their baby coat it will go away. I hope she has a big healthy litter also! I have quite a few people on a waiting list!


----------



## majorv

We brought Serena inside yesterday to have her litter, partly because of the temps but mostly because she is so close to kindling that we didn't want to take the chance of her freaking out when the fireworks went off last night. She's a little cramped because we can't have her size cage inside, but it's only temporary.


----------



## Azerane

Let us know the news on the litter! Very exciting


----------



## woahlookitsme

I definitely will! Cant wait to post pictures!! Im thinking blacks, maybe a chocolate, possibly a blue. Im not really sure. Shoot she might even have a lilac LOL.


----------



## whitelop

Sarah, how do the ear tattoos work? I saw on Kaley's blog that the little Cream D'Argent has a tattoo in her ear at the shelter. Can you identify them by their tattoos, like back to the owners? Are they registered by tattoos? Or are the tattoos just for the owners identification purposes? 

Like with my chickens, like I said in Kaley's blog. My chickens have wing bands with numbers special to me. So they're logged into a USDA database and can be traced back to my house through my NPIP premise number. So if I sold them and they're sick or whatever, they could look at the band number and find me through the numbers. 

I think that if the tattoos are only for ID purposes of the breeder, they should change it to catalog them in a system for ID's in case they get lost or stolen. I know sometimes they come up missing from the shows, which is terrible. But if they had a number or whatever, then they could be traced back to the original owner. Thats probably a lot of paper work though, because I'm sure its a lot of rabbit. I don't know how it works though! 

Can't wait to see Serena's babies!


----------



## majorv

You could only trace the owner back to a tattoo if the rabbit is registered. Tattoos are mostly used as an ID system, but it's also required to show them. If the rabbit is registered then it will have another tattoo in the right ear - either an 'R' with a circle around it or the registration number.


----------



## Bonsai

I'm definitely a little crazy, hehe. My family thinks I'm insane for paying $50 for a rabbit - so if I stacked a road trip to Texas on top of a similar price tag, they would probably consider getting me some professional help... There's no help for bunny lover fever, though. 

Love the pictures of your girl nesting! The picture of her haystache is hilarious, she is a mommy on a mission! You can almost see her determination to make her nest in her eyes.

I hope my boy isn't aggressive or anything.  I'm always so nervous before I get a new animal, regardless of species.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Just snapped a couple of pics of the babies  We have one black and one chocolate. I tried sexing and I think one is a boy and the other is a girl but i cant remember which is which lol. Babies were born July 7th. Sorry Im so late getting pics up But here they are 

My next show is the last weekend in august and Im excited to see how toni,sal, and ava do compared with the blues that are growing up. Man the blues are so gorgeous and the tan factor is just wonderful! I think I might consider specializing in blues


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh they are so cute!  Can't wait to see how they look in a couple of days! They grow so fast!


----------



## woahlookitsme

yes they do! I cant wait to see how they look in a month or two haha


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm sure they'll look really cute! You better post photo updates.


----------



## woahlookitsme

haha Of course I will!!  Im super excited to watch these guys. Chevy and serena are two of my best producing parents so when paired together I hope the combination is flawless


----------



## kuniklos

General Bismark is trying to nose my screen. I think he wants at your ladies.


----------



## woahlookitsme

lol Bismark is a handsome man and im sure the ladies would love him! 

Got some new baby pictures  The chocolate is so much bigger but yet the black had his eyes open first lol! They are 12 days old and I had to help the chocolate.


----------



## RabbitGirl101

Love the tans! Such a beautiful breed


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, what cute darling little things!!!  It must be hard to resist holding them all day.


----------



## Bonsai

Oh my goodness! Cuteness overload! I believe I'm falling in love with Tans. D: I thought I loved Nethies and French Angoras but... I think the Tans are winning. The babies are adorable! I don't know if I could ever stop holding them. Their mom would probably think she was on vacation with how little she got them... xD

Can't wait to see more of them!!


----------



## Azerane

Oh gosh I want them! I love the shot of their little bums!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you everyone  They are hard to resist! Mom is super protective so that keeps me away a little more than normal 
Haha azerane they were trying to burrow into the chair those silly babies


----------



## woahlookitsme

Got some more pictures and Videos  I named serena and chevy's babies! The black girl is named Malibu and the Chocolate boy is named Monte Carlo Both Chevrolet vehicles  The blues still dont have any names (mom is Sea Shell and dad is Sea Wolf). Im not really sure what to name them yet. The blues both have gorgeous tan bellies so I included pics of those. It's so interesting how one of them has more rufus/redness to the belly than the other. One of these guys is spoken for by the bucks owner and Im hoping he doesnt pick the one that I want. If he does it looks like a patient future bunny owner is going to get her wish of a pet tan. really dont need another blue buck that doesnt compete with SeaWolf. Also Everyone gets to go to a show this weekend 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLZ-jRGLoXo[/ame]

[ame]http://youtu.be/dGQiZPGaSCE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBFtPyN0S9o[/ame]


----------



## whitelop

They're all so pretty! I laughed at the blues because they were not having it! haha. 

I swear, they look like the cleanest rabbits! I guess because their feet are super light so they don't get stained or anything. They just have such shiny coats and look so clean.


----------



## RabbitGirl101

Gorgeous I love the chocolates! One of my favorite varieties in the tan, your babies are beautiful!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I just so love this breed. They have such beautiful colours, that tan belly is lovely and I love the light coloured feet. And those babies...well, I agree that I´d be picking them up all the time and cuddling them. Congratulations on having such lovely bunnies, I am smitten lol.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Ha thanks guys  morgan you will love the video i got of the blue for Best In Show! Chocolate is my moms favorite too! and thank you chris it sure is hard! Awesome news!! The babies went to their first show (Toni and sal also accompanied them) and everyone did good! Ill post results now and I got some videos to link from my awesome new GoPro camera! A blue buck went up for best in show and showed his butt off! I'm so surprised he didn't get picked but am so proud that he showed himself like a beautiful tan should! I got an awesome video of it and man he looks great! Elizabeth you will be mucho happy because I got a video of Toni and sal as Mikey Franke was commenting on them! Finally! I can message it to you or post it on here however you would like. Ok now results:

Show A. Judge: Cheryl Blackman
SS1. BOV blue , BOB
SS2. 2nd place blue
SAL. BOV choco 
Monte Carlo. 2nd place choco
TONI. 2nd place black
Malibu. BOV black, BOSB (amazing considering she is only 8wks old!!)

Show B. Judge: Mikey Franke
SS1. BOV blue, BOB
SS2. 2nd place blue
SAL. 2nd place choco
Monte Carlo. BOV choco
TONI. BOV black
Malibu. 2nd place black (Mikey didn't like her as much)

Pictures and videos pending


----------



## RabbitGirl101

Thats awesome! Congratulations those are some nice rabbits! Wow a BOSB at 8 weeks??? Thats incredible!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

They all did so well, I am so pleased for you. Then again, they are all such beautiful buns.


----------



## woahlookitsme

I was definitely happy for malibu! Her and her brother are adorable! Thanks Chris and that they are!

Finally got the pictures uploaded. I have been crazy busy with school, work, and applications for vet school so sorry to keep you all waiting lol First is SS2 and his two BOB ribbons and next is malibu and her BOSB ribbon  She is so silly and I finally got a tounge picture!!


----------



## majorv

They're sooo cute when they get up on their back feet!


----------



## Azerane

So much love for tans, your guys look fantastic. Love the pic of him standing up on his hind legs. They're both blues right?


----------



## woahlookitsme

thank you  The first one is a blue buck and the second is a black doe (she is the one that is 8weeks old)


----------



## woahlookitsme

I forgot to put up these pics from the actual show. First is Sal and Toni. Then I let the blues and the babies run together.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I am just so in love with this breed, they are just toooooo gorgeous for words :big kiss:


----------



## Azerane

Thanks, I wasn't sure if the second was black or blue, I think there's just a bit of a blue colour caste from the photo.

They are gorgeous, I just love the arch on tans. And that chocolate colour is to die for.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Whoa I havent posted pics in a while!! I got some new bunnies from covention but Ill post those next. First ones are Malibu and her brother Monte Carlo  Then is a familiar face: Romeo! I got him back from the girl I sold him to in Virginia. She was selling out of her blues and asked if I wanted him back. I had a girl looking for a tan to show at her FFA show and I thought he would be perfect because he is such a sweet heart.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Now heres my newest ones from convention. I was planning on the black doe and she is pretty cute. I liked her pedigree even more when I saw that seawolf was her grandad  Now I know who her first boyfriend will be  Her name is Shock Attack. Her tattoo is SBSHO so for now Im calling her shoo and apologies for the tan pot belly shes young lol. One that Im super excited about that I didnt plan on buying is a lilac buck named Tom. His pedigree is impressive and he is a gorgeous buck. I am so glad to have found him in the tan auction. Heres the newbies


----------



## Azerane

Wow, Tom is a beautiful rabbit. Still, don't know how anyone goes past a chocolate tan


----------



## whitelop

So I think Tom has my favorite face! haha. He is lovely! 
Your new girl is lovely too, I even sort of like her pot belly!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I never tire of looking at your tans. THey are both just gorgeous. Tom is so handsome and such a beautiful colour and your girl is pretty even with her pot belly lol. I just love them all :woohoo


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your tans are always pretty! Both of them are adorable! Tom is so handsome and I love your girls pot belly, it makes her look cute.


----------



## woahlookitsme

thank you everyone! More New arrivals coming very soon!!! This means tons of tan cuteness  First one was a black singleton born on Dec 19th by Serena and Gunner! Yay im so glad gunner is not sterile (at first we were trying to breed him to beyonce which of course wasnt working). For a look at the parents you can look at them here 
http://owensbunnies.weebly.com/tan.html

Pairs that should be due this upcoming weekend:
Dana and Jack 
BAC4 and Seawolf

Heres a sneak peak of the little one


----------



## majorv

Good luck with your upcoming litters!:goodluck


----------



## Aubrisita

Oh my, SO adorable. Your rabbits are gorgeous.


----------



## Curlew

They are stunning! I've always loved tans but I've never been allowed to have them myself so it's netherland dwarfs for me


----------



## woahlookitsme

thank you  They really are awesome rabbits

Bad and Good news this time. The singleton didnt make it. We ended up having a cold front come through and we suspect he got too cold because he was barely covered and in the front of the nest box. Its hard for single ones to make it through this cold weather. The warmth of siblings really does help. In better news I had two more litters. One was of four and the other was of three. The runt in the litter of four passed away (after the picture was taken) and so now its 6 babies in all. Im pretty sure they are all black with one chocolate. I hope all the little ones make it from now on. I have people waiting to get babies again. Here are pictures:


----------



## woahlookitsme

Got some updated pictures  Dana's litter (with the chocolate) is now 10 days old and BAC4's litter (three blacks) are 9 days old. We have one that is smaller than its siblings so we are going to have to watch the little guy but hes been keeping up for this long so we shall see.


----------



## Aubrisita

Oh my, look at those little ears. Sorry to hear about the little ones that didn't make it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I never tire of seeing this breed. I must admit those ears are just gorgeous, just want to hug them all. Keep the pics coming, love seeing how they change. Hope the little guy hangs in there.


----------



## Nadege

They look so cute especially their little ears!


----------



## woahlookitsme

their ears are certainly the cutest part  I also love looking at their adorable little teeth lol!
Got some updated pictures  The fabulous six opened their eyes and still alive which is awesome  The last picture is of BAC4s babies. They were being shy and didnt want to come out the rest is danas


----------



## woahlookitsme

I also wanted to post pictures of my other babies  In order is GunGun, Beyonce (who is looking for a home), Chevy, Mal, SB, and Jack


----------



## Azerane

I swear this thread has never-ending, overwhelming cuteness!!!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Hehe thank you  ill post more pictures of the babies tomorrow  can't wait to see them!


----------



## kmaben

Beyonce is looking for a hommmmmeeeee???


----------



## Aubrisita

Man, I need to move to Texas. All the cute bunnies are there, lol. I hope Beyoncé finds a great home.


----------



## woahlookitsme

yes she is kaley  If you know anyone let me knowww. I just want to be the first number the new owner calls if anything goes wrong. She is super special to me and is one of the first bunnies that I started with. She stopped producing about a year ago and now needs a nice home to live out the rest of her years. I hope she does too aubrey she sure deserves it! 

Got some new pics of the babies  They are also sexed. Danas litter the chocolate is a doe <3 and theres one black doe and one black buck. From BAC4s litter I have two bucks and one girl. I cant wait to start showing these guys. Pictures are of danas litter because they are the most curious as you can see from the closeups LOL. The other litter has to work on their socialization skills . . . that will come though. Here are the pics


----------



## Azerane

Oh gosh, they're stunning. That little chocolate doe is very curious, she's going to be beautiful


----------



## Chrisdoc

Never tire of seeing these lovely cuties, they are so beautiful,I am smitten


----------



## woahlookitsme

the two girls from danas litter are going to be the death of me. They are so short bodied and smooth i am in love so far  Only time will tell how the others come along. Let the babies run around and got some new pics for everyone to see  They got to run around my dog scrappy who was just loving the attention


----------



## lovelops

They are So adorable. I love how the dog is just looking at them and not doing a thing! How cute! I guess he feels more protective of them then anything and my goodness how curious they are! Please more pictures! I love them all!

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc

I WANT ONE, they are just sooo gorgeous. Love the dog's, priceless. I am so jealous


----------



## Aubrisita

Ooooh ooooh oooh! Gorgeous, absolutely adorable.


----------



## woahlookitsme

More Pictures for everyone!! I got single ones this time 

Danas litter (in order): black buck, black girl, chocolate girl


----------



## woahlookitsme

BAC4s litter: Black buck, black buck (runt), and black doe 
then the babies all together. Can you spot the baby that doesnt belong? lol


----------



## Chrisdoc

They are just beautiful and yes that little black one is hiding among them but we spotted you lol. Lovely bun too, how dis he get in there


----------



## Azerane

This thread is like therapy for the soul, lol. They're all such beautiful little bunnies. How much smaller is the runt than the others in terms of weight? Do you expect him to catch up at all or do you think he's always going to be smaller?


----------



## woahlookitsme

Haha chrisdoc! It's my moms polish boy that we are actually very excited about because he's got a nice head and ears already and a body to follow! I just hope those ears don't get any longer!

Aw thank you bec! When I first weighed them two weeks ago he was only 15oz where the others were at least 1lb 6oz. He had a lot of catchup to do. Now he is of similar size to Dana's babies but His siblings are much bigger than him. I actually am pulling for him because he seems to have nice type or better than his fat siblings lol. They stay closer to the table where as he runs up off it and poses more. I don't think he'll catch up to his siblings although I could be wrong but he will probably stay in line with the other three. I was worried when he was younger wed loose him like the fourth baby that didn't make it but he's gotten this far so I don't expect him to quit now  I've already got names picked out for them and the two pounders are getting tattoos to go to a show tomorrow


----------



## Crystalkate

They are beautiful &#128563;


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you  everyone has names and tattoos! It looks like only two will make weight. Both the dads were sea wolf and captain jack so I went with nautical names for the litters.

Dana and captain jacks babies: Avalon (choco), Celeste (black girl), and Finn (black boy)


----------



## woahlookitsme

Bac4 and seawolfs babies: Catalina (black girl), Noah (fat black boy lol), and Hobie (runt black boy)


----------



## Chrisdoc

They are all adorable. I do love the that little black Polish, they are a lovely breed and those short ears are so cute


----------



## woahlookitsme

Noah and Catalina went to the show! Got last place but promising comments  The chubby one is Noah of course lol


----------



## Chrisdoc

They are gorgeous, thanks for my fix of tan pics lol.


----------



## beatrixpoppy

they are gorgeous!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Got some new pictures  The litter of two are now 4months old and going to their second show on May3rd. Sold Hobi and Avalon to a friend and will be selling the others after their show to show and hopping homes. I have a new buck out of my boy Gunner and my girl Serena. I am super excited about this baby because both of the parents are amazing! My mom also has some new beautiful polish babies that Ill post as well 

Babies in order. Finn(1), Noah(2&3), Catalina(4&5&6), and Celeste(7&8)


----------



## whiskylollipop

AUGH that chocolate polish bubby! I want it! Chocolate is my favourite bunny colour, but they're so hard to come across.

The tans are looking magnificent.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I never tire of pics of your tans, they are fabulous, I just love their poses. The polish are just gorgeous too, the chocolate one is too cute. I am in love again


----------



## Aubrisita

Squeee!!! So cute! Love these pictures.


----------



## woahlookitsme

you guys are right the chocolates are super cute. I cant wait to see how they grow. I know my mom is finally happy to see some chocolates and brokens. She has one of each sex too! We almost never get split litters but this one was perfect. My little one turned out to be a boy  I hope he will be his fathers son and follow in Gunners amazing footsteps! Beyonce is still looking for a really good home so if anyone lives in texas let me know  If not I will try to have her spend the rest of her days with me as she deserves a nice retired life.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Well hopefully this thread will be updated much more within the next month. Just bred four does and have two more to breed next month. Convention is right around the corner and I'm hoping for dilutes! 

Breedings:
Malibu x Chevy
BAC4 x Gunner
SeaShell x Tom 
SBSHO x Seawolf

Next month will be Dana x Tom and Serena x Seawolf


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yippee, that means more cute pics. I do wish I lived in Texas !!! Your buns are exceptional, I just adore this breed.


----------



## Azerane

Forgive the ignorance, what are dilutes?


----------



## woahlookitsme

Oh sorry that means I'm hoping for blues and lilacs  blue and lilac are the dilute colors for black and chocolate respectively. Blacks and chocolates are some of the hardest and largest classes to compete and my blues at least turn out way better than my blacks so I'm hoping for some nice looking dilute tans to take the tables with


----------



## Azerane

Ahh, thanks for that. I thought it was a colour term but I wasn't sure how that fitted in with tans. But now I know. Thanks 

Are the dilute colours recessive?


----------



## woahlookitsme

They sure are


----------



## Azerane

Thanks for that. So dilute is just a specific term for recessive colour? Or is it only used in regards to the paler shades of the main colours? As in... are dilute colours always recessive (no matter what breed etc? I know that many cat breeds have lilac and lavender colours etc which I'm assuming are the same thing).

Did that make any sense?


----------



## ChocoClover

I've always wanted a tan. However, I live in Wisconsin. &#128525;&#128557;


----------



## majorv

Azerane said:


> Thanks for that. So dilute is just a specific term for recessive colour? Or is it only used in regards to the paler shades of the main colours? As in... are dilute colours always recessive (no matter what breed etc? I know that many cat breeds have lilac and lavender colours etc which I'm assuming are the same thing).
> 
> Did that make any sense?



I think the term can mean different things to different breeds. For Tans, lilac and blue are considered dilute colors and are recessive. For Polish, there is no recognized color in lilac, yet.


----------



## Azerane

It's not so much a matter of whether the colours are recognised or not, because the colours may still exist. I'm more wondering about the definition behind the terminology.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Normally dilute meaning recessive yea  I just always use it when differentiating my blacks and chocolates from my blues and lilacs. I don't know if it's that way in other breeds but it may and totally not sure about other species


----------



## ChocoClover

Does it mean that the color is lighter?


----------



## woahlookitsme

Oh ok so I had it kind of wrong. The B allele decides whether the rabbit is black (BBDD) or chocolate (bbDD) and the D allele or dilution allele decides if it's blue (BBdd or Bbdd) or lilac (bbdd)

minifluffsrabbitry.weebly.com/rabbit-color-genetics-101.html


----------



## ChocoClover

Cool. I love that stuff.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Got new pics of the Gunner and Serena baby. The evenness and darkness of tan on this baby at 10 weeks is making me want to sell all my other blacks and just work with the Chevy and widow haven lines. Any other black out crosses I've done do not compare at all! I didn't get a belly pic because he was not liking being flipped. Let him out with my sweet girl Dana so she could show him how to run. She's looking nice and might go to the show with him on the 7th of june


----------



## Chrisdoc

OMG....he is just gorgeous and I want him lol. :heartbeat::heartbeat::heartbeat:

He is magnificent, what a **** handsome boy, you must be so proud. Definitely these are probably my favourite breed.


----------



## ChocoClover

I so want a tan... Jealous jealous jealous


----------



## Azerane

Absolutely stunning! You'll have to let us know how they go


----------



## lovelops

What beautiful rabbits!!!!

Vanessa


----------



## woahlookitsme

Hey everyone! I havent updated yall in awhile. Alot has been going on with the bunnies lately. I named gunners son Mischief but he ended up passing away. I was pretty sad to see him go but got confirmation when he won second out of 12 junior bucks! The judge loved his color and said if his type was a little better he would have taken the whole show. I had a chocolate buck (Cruze) and a blue doe born early june. The blue doe has butting teeth. I havent figured out what to do with her but we may have to move her on to be dispatched. I dont want to breed her but also dont want a pet owner to have to deal with any teeth problems that she may develop. I have four other blue doe babies that are from the same breeding born in July. I also have four black babies out of Gunner and Malibu. The blacks are my first babies to come out of my own line and I must say so far I am pretty pleased. I only have pictures of Cruze and the blue doe when they were younger. Cruze already has two legs. I am taking all 10 to a show this weekend in Cleburne so hopefully Ill be able to get more pictures for you all 

Oh Other sad news is that Seawolf passed away. We were trying to treat him with antibiotics from the vet. We werent sure if it was something blocking his airway or if it was a tumor but he was making a noise like a goose when he was breathing. This is very sad for my blue program because all I have left is Seashell from him.

Anyways here are pictures


----------



## majorv

Yay, it's rabbit showing season!!

RIP poor Seawolf. You will be missed.


----------



## Azerane

I got so excited when I saw this thread on the forum from the front page  I love your tans, they're so beautiful. I'm so sorry to hear about Seawolf and Mischief.

Best of luck at the show, let us know how it goes


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you azerane  I will have lots of competition there so I'm hoping we can pull through and bring it home!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Came back from the show yesterday. I was slightly sad that there wasnt as much competition as I anticipated. Although my babies were so small I had quite a few good outcomes and even better comments. One of my blue babies was found to have a broken tail which is very sad but she will still go to convention regardless. I am very pleased with comments on the blacks and they got nothing but promising remarks. On friday night they didnt do so well. I got BOSB in the second show with the black buck tattood "GC" which i find coincidental lol. Then in the last show I took BOB and BOSB with a black jr buck and a black jr doe. Every judge that looked as my babies said they will be perfect for convention.

The four black babies I have are out of Gunner. Everytime I looked at them they reminded me of the Beyonce and Chevy litters that Gunner and his siblings came out of. I am really hoping so because that means ill have a good shot at convention. We shall see though. Enough talk heres pictures


----------



## Azerane

So gorgeous, congrats on the awards  Sorry to hear that one of your blues has a broken tail, at least if you can still get comments on her she could produce some good young if you decide to keep her.

Love the pics.


----------



## Sugarbread

I met Tans at a show in Mohawk Valley, NY, and ever since have wanted to start in this breed. Your babies make me want them even more.

&#128077;


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you azerane! Yes that was exactly my thoughts. I don't think I am going to keep a blue but I do have a person waiting for one so she will have a home. 

I got videos of my blacks running around and I am so excited!! Their tan is coming in nicely and the type is flawless. I really hope they get placed at convention. It's so funny how the last thing I wanted was to show blacks at convention and now my most competitive ones are blacks. Here are the video links for those that are interested! 

http://youtu.be/jtDZAb2Bjdo

http://youtu.be/nPcknSdU8Tg


----------



## Chrisdoc

How I've missed seeing these beauties...they are fab-u-lous. Sorry about your blue but glad she's got a good home to go to. Have to look at the videis but know I am going to love them


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just watched the videos...what can I say, they are magnificent. Congrats, well deserved !!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you chrisdoc! Got back from ARBA convention and am pretty happy. I ended up keeping Cruze and GB (one of the black does). As you also may have seen I got a new BEW buck for PJ. All the blues got great homes and so did the blacks! 

Show Results are:
Black Does: 8th and No Place out of 45
Black Bucks: 25th and No Place out of 57

Blue Does: 1st, 2nd, and 3rd out of 10 and Best Opposite of Variety!

Chocolate Buck: I don't remember his exact placing but it was middle of the class. 

Pictures of course always follow


----------



## majorv

Our foundation buck, Chevy Silverado, passed away Saturday after being with us for 5 1/2 years. He was sweet and loving and very laid back for a Tan. He earned quite a few legs on the show table in his younger years and produced good quality Tan babies, and we will miss him tremendously. Rest in Peace and binky free, Chevy! :cry4:


----------



## pani

Binky free, Chevy. ray:


----------



## woahlookitsme

gosh I cant even look at his pictures without tearing up. He was my little man. I miss him so much. Rest easy chevers I cant wait to see you again


----------



## whatever4andnomore

such adorable babies. I have to say............the Tan breed is growing on me. I really like the sleek racey look of the tans!


----------



## lovelops

I'm so sorry to hear that! My thoughts are with you and I hope you can recover soon!


Vanessa


----------



## woahlookitsme

New BABIES! I am so excited this doe took as it was getting way too close to a year of age for me but she had a litter of 3. Im headed home friday to sex them. Colors are black, chocolate, and lilac. This is my first lilac kit and im semi excited to watch it grow. The mom is sbsho (shock attack) and tom is the buck i got at the tan auction last year). 

I am also hoping that serena and dana are pregnant. Dana had two kits around the same time as sbsho but we ended up loosing them to the cold. Serena hasnt had a litter in a while so im hoping she will have one this time. Ive made the mistake once already on waiting over a year to breed an old doe (chevys mom) so i hope i wont be kicking myself again. 

The last picture shows how cute Tom is (hes grooming dana)


----------



## lovelops

They are sooo cute!


Vanessa


----------



## woahlookitsme

Got some new photos! We showed at the livestock show this past saturday and did really well! Got 2 Best Of Variety and 1 Best Opposite of Variety. I also got Best of Breed with my black doe from before (GB-Gabriella) and Cruze took Best Opposite of Breed! For the second show i didnt get BOB or BOSB but thats okay I did get 2 BOV and 1 BOSV! I also took a picture of the ribbons and plaques I got. For the pictures I got one of the Black and two of the Chocolate. No names for the girls yet. The lilac was supposed to go to her new pet home but I haven't heard back from her potential parents yet. The lilac is questionable on sex. Judges think she is a boy but then another judge said he couldnt feel testicles. Im not sure maybe time will tell.


----------



## majorv

Proud of you!  And that little chocolate is sooo stinking cute!!


----------



## Azerane

So awesome  Congrats on the awards, always love seeing your tans, definitely one of my favourite threads


----------



## woahlookitsme

Thank you mom and azerane! Got some new photos! We went to the Texas state show and did pretty well there!! Everyone loved my little black girl as she got BOB in both shows!! She is only 3 months so that is awesome. I'm waiting for the little chocolate to shine. It turns out the lilac is a boy and he has a split penis so he is looking for a pet home at this time. I also brought cruze to the show as well and he got some variety wins and BOSB. Gabrielle stayed home to be bred and hopefully she will have some young ones in a month. She's been acting hormonal and grumpy lately so I hops she goes back to her sweet self soon. Anyways here are the photos! Love the ones of cruze posing and got some random ones of Avalon and Dana














































Dana


----------



## lovelops

What cuties!!!

Vanessa


----------



## hamsterdance

I confess I stalk your posts all the time and your rabbits are gorgeous!!!!


----------

